# What comes into your mind when you hear "Dragon"?



## felix-leg (Feb 25, 2010)

So as the title says I'm interesting in clichÃ©s and stereotypes about those scaly (or furred) creatures . I'm getting some "marketing research" for my next picture .


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

big, scales, silver or dark, fire, gold and gems, cave, horns, spikes, claws, anger, solitude.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2010)

Otherkin, Fat people, fat otherkin, and scalie composite.. :V


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 25, 2010)

Harmony said:


> :3


Nice to see it ^_^


catilda lily said:


> ... solitude.


 Huh? That is something new...


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fat people, fat otherkin


 Even more "huh?"...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> Huh? That is something new...


 yeah, i just imagin that most would stay to themselves


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 25, 2010)

Charizard dong

I think of the olde English winged type...like Smaug. Sitting on a glorious pile of gems/ gold coins.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 25, 2010)

Burnination. It's been something that's been missing from most of you dragons in the fandom for a long, long while.

Especially you, Newf. Stop being a pansy and, rip and tear, _rip and tear, *rip and tear! *_


----------



## Azure (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Otherkin, Fat people, fat otherkin, and scalie composite.. :V


Ya me too.


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 25, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Burnination. It's been something that's been missing from most of you dragons in the fandom for a long, long while.


 Where those old, good, roasting dragons gone...


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2010)

"Sexy"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 25, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Burnination. It's been something that's been missing from most of you dragons in the fandom for a long, long while.
> 
> Especially you, Newf. Stop being a pansy and, rip and tear, _rip and tear, *rip and tear! *_



My thatched roofed cottage!


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 25, 2010)

Epik battlz with knights and stuff. 

Among other things.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 25, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Epik battlz with knights and stuff.
> 
> Among other things.



How the Hell did one puny human knight slay more than one dragon?

It just doesn't make sense. They must've had some secret weapon they leave out of the stories to make them sound more manly and brave.


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> "Sexy"


WOW! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How the Hell did one puny human knight slay more than one dragon?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense. They must've had some secret weapon they leave out of the stories to make them sound more manly and brave.



"Plot Armor"


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> Sorry if this is in wrong category but this appeared as the right one... ^^;
> 
> So as the title says I'm interesting in clichÃ©s and stereotypes about those scaly (or furred) creatures . I'm getting some "marketing research" for my next picture .



Dragons = fags :V


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 25, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> "Plot Armor"


Harder than a mirlith as I suppose... 


Tycho said:


> Dragons = fags :V


wtf?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2010)

"Shit shit run away level 5 RUN AWAY LEVEL 5!"


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> wtf?



You heard me.

Mammals FTW.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2010)

die


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Otherkin, Fat people, fat otherkin, and scalie composite.. :V


 

this fucking made my day XD


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 25, 2010)

Dragons come into my mind when I hear dragons.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 25, 2010)

Same thing as any other anthro/fur creature: Potentially awesome footpaws (among other very nice bits)

Also... a couple brothers dressed in red and blue, beating the crap out of people who stole their girlfriend. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually think of four legs, slightly elongated neck, tow or more horns, crafty, sneaky, wise, and treasure hoarders.

Main examples: Vermithrax (Dragonslayer), Draco (Dragonheart)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> Sorry if this is in wrong category but this appeared as the right one... ^^;
> 
> So as the title says I'm interesting in clichÃ©s and stereotypes about those scaly (or furred) creatures . I'm getting some "marketing research" for my next picture .



fire-breathing, scaly creature with wings


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2010)

Also:

Dragon= Sarah palin's vagina.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 25, 2010)

Smug jackass.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Also:
> 
> Dragon= Sarah palin's vagina.



:shock:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 25, 2010)

Dragon Heart was my guilty pleasure.

I knew it was bad. Everyone said it was bad. But it was cool how they become BFFs and everything.

"I can go three days without sleeping!"

"I can go three weeks."

"..."


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 25, 2010)

Not as cool or scary as zombies


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Dragon Heart was my guilty pleasure.
> 
> I knew it was bad. Everyone said it was bad. But it was cool how they become BFFs and everything.
> 
> ...



*Highfive.*

"Aren't we squeamish; you ate Sir Egglemore, hypocrite!"

"I merely chewed in self-defense, but I never swallowed."


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Dragon Heart was my guilty pleasure.
> 
> I knew it was bad. Everyone said it was bad. But it was cool how they become BFFs and everything.
> 
> ...



It had better dialogue than a lot of movies that are generally more respected, I'll give it that.

Also I mainly think of Asian dragons, whatever name you want to attach to them. I'm quite fond of them. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Not as cool or scary as zombies



Zombies are more lulz than scary.

I like the Xombie flash animation story, though. It was all Serious Buisiness.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned bad dragon yet.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned bad dragon yet.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned bad dragon yet.



Someone had to. >_<


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Someone had to. >_<


Imagine someone sticking thor on a stick and then hitting you with it.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

dicks


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

Before the fandom, I'd say hoards of gold and noble, fire-breathing behemoths with scales that shimmered in the sun. 

Now: Buttsex. -.- 

Fuck you fandom, fuck you.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 25, 2010)

The only dragon I like is Trogdor.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2010)

When I hear dragon I want to think "Sinuous body, wisdom, elegance, gracefulness, intelligence, fire, dangerous claws and teeth, SCALED BODIES (not effin fur you furfags), vanity, beauty" and a few other things.

Instead I think "Rage, rage, rage, rage, rage, rage, rage". I'll avoid the tl;dr of why.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> When I hear dragon I want to think "Sinuous body, wisdom, elegance, gracefulness, intelligence, fire, dangerous claws and teeth, SCALED BODIES (not effin fur you furfags), vanity, beauty" and a few other things.
> 
> Instead I think "Rage, rage, rage, rage, rage, rage, rage". I'll avoid the tl;dr of why.



MAMMALIAN ATTRIBUTES ON DRAGONS ONOEZ


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

Some fucking mountain somewhere.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 25, 2010)

i think of a red-orange western dragon.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 25, 2010)

"Flying lizard."


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Usually think of four legs, slightly elongated neck, tow or more horns, crafty, sneaky, wise, and treasure hoarders.
> 
> Main examples: Vermithrax (Dragonslayer), Draco (Dragonheart)



What he said but i add beast of power and majesty, F***ing awsome etc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned bad dragon yet.



Why you do dis?


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Why you do dis?



Cuz someone was goin to say it eventually.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mushu


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

quayza. :V


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> quayza. :V



I should of saw that coming.>:3


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> quayza. :V



This.


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This.



What, Hawt Fuzz Dwaggon to naughty for ya? lol.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> What does Hawt Fuzz Dwaggon to naughty for ya. lol.



I think of a 11 year old's username when hear that.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 25, 2010)

I think of large, green, yellow-eyed, winged, fire-breathing lizards. The Olde English kind.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> Sorry if this is in wrong category but this appeared as the right one... ^^;
> 
> So as the title says I'm interesting in clichÃ©s and stereotypes about those scaly (or furred) creatures . I'm getting some "marketing research" for my next picture .




When I hear the word Dragons, it makes me think of....dragons.



Derp.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 25, 2010)

Majestic, Regal, They Command Respect, Power (physical and mystical), Ancient Wisdom, Elegance and Grace despite their emence size, Tempered Agression (They will act calm and respectful until pushed too far, then it's the wrath of the universe upon you)

Gods (yes they were gods in ancient cultures and still are among some pagan reconstructionists ^.=.^), Teachers, Guardians, Guides

Physically: I follow the lore of the culture I'm drawing from... If you want to draw a babylonian dragon, follow what is written.... same with asian and western. I do draw from my meditations a lot, but they still are near what lore dictates a dragon should appear as. 

I have to agree on the no fur on dragons comment from Trp, type of scales can vary depending on the environment/culture they're from, but no fur. Keep to usable proportions as well, face it if you're going for realism with the western dragons they just can't fly without properly sized/membraned wings XD On a personal note, when drawing dragons I like longer tails, not necessarily iguana-style proportions where it's twice the length of snout-to-vent length, but not stubby tails either lol.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

hotttt


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hotttt



Why thank you kindly:3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

my source of boobs

THEN Trp appearing to correct us all about dragons :V


----------



## Browder (Feb 25, 2010)

i think that I spend to much time on TvTropes.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> my source of boobs
> 
> THEN Trp appearing to correct us all about dragons :V



Most peole are pissy about when she says that Dragons shouldn't have mammilian parts...then she hits us with lore and history. Lots of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Most peole are pissy about when she says that Dragons shouldn't have mammilian parts...then she hits us with lore and history. Lots of it.


And then suddenly I feel like I'm back in school so I copped out and said "FUCK FINE SHES A DRACONIAN, HAPPEH >["


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> And then suddenly I feel like I'm back in school so I copped out and said "FUCK FINE SHES A DRACONIAN, HAPPEH >["



Dragons should not have Cloaca. :V


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dragons should not have Cloaca. :V


How do you know Crysix has a cloaca?


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

Fire, DragonBall Z, and the Chinese Zodiac


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> How do you know Crysix has a cloaca?



I don't.
And No, I am not going to look.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't.
> And No, I am not going to look.


Look damn it >[


----------



## Kelo (Feb 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> "Sexy"



This.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2010)

What comes to mind about dragons.

This was a triumph.  I'm making a note here: Huge orgy.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.  Furaffinity.  We do what we must because we can.
for the good of all of us.  Except the ones who are subs.  But there's no sense crying over every virus.
You just keep on trying until you run out of lube and the porn gets done and you cake a neat bum.
For the people who are still clean(no viruses), I'm not even angry.  I'm being so sincere right now.  Even though you broke my hymen and deflowered me and tore me to pieces.  And every piece burns like fire, as they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!  Now the points of c.** make a beautiful line.  And we're out of lube.  We're releasing on time.
So I'm glad it burns.  Think of all the things we learned for the people who are still clean.  Go ahead and leave me, I think I'd prefer to stay inside.  Maybe you'll find someone else to help you, maybe foxes.  That was a joke, ha ha, fat chance.  Anyways this c** is great.  It's so delicious and moist.  Look at me still talking when there's porn to do, when I look out there it makes me glad I'm not you.  I've got furs to be done.  There is porn to be done on the people who are still clean.  And believe me I am still clean, I'm doing porn and I'm still clean.  I feel fantastic and I'm still clean, while you're dying I'll be still clean and when you're dead I will still be clean.
still clean
still clean


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with lore, in fact it's preferred lol... well least how I see it (and I'm sure many others) ... if it's important for people to keep to how other animals are/look/act then it'd be just as important if not more so for a being that's a deity.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

^ epic lulz (cannonfodder)

also, I think of Smaug when I hear dragon.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Very scary yiff with cars :0

No seriously, I love dragons I think they are very cool.


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

My one main loves etc.^-^


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 25, 2010)

that's a whole new level of "love your car" XD


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> quayza. :V


I agree with Simba XDD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

when i think dragon i think of my room.... there are dragon statues and dragon themed furniture pieces EVERYWHERE


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I agree with Simba XDD


 
yay. =>


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 25, 2010)

Gay sex.

I accidentally went into a gay yiff dragon room this one time.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2010)

A majestic mythological beast, fortunately. And for some reason in my head it's purple.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> MAMMALIAN ATTRIBUTES ON DRAGONS ONOEZ



If furfags didn't take such offense to my rages, and rage back even more pathetically...I'd be less inclined to rage about stupid mammaries on dragons. But it's funny sometimes seeing the counter-butt-hurt. Oh noes! She does not like titties on dragons! RAGE RAGE RAGE BACK!

Later on we'll cry some more about "Artistic Liscense...dragons are not real murrr!" and then bitch later about a fuck job on some totally not real either anthropomorphic animal. It's a never ending circle of lulz for both sides.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If furfags didn't take such offense to my rages, and rage back even more pathetically...I'd be less inclined to rage about stupid mammaries on dragons. But it's funny sometimes seeing the counter-butt-hurt. Oh noes! She does not like titties on dragons! RAGE RAGE RAGE BACK!


but you still rage on those that dont


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I agree with Simba XDD



me too!
lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but you still rage on those that dont



Yep...and while we are on the topic of dragons...which current theory places as being loosly inspired by fossilized remains, check out this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmZ6ZB_-Wc (possibly NSFW)

Lol discovery channel. I wanna know who the fuck decided "Hey lets try to figure out the genitalia of dinosaurs!" and smack them upside the head.


----------



## composite_beast (Feb 25, 2010)

Much of what comes into my mind when I hear "Dragon" should be censored immediately.   :twisted:   Unless, of course, you're into that sort of thing.    You know who you are.

And I haven't even drawn any dragon porn yet.  That must be remedied.


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Gay sex.
> 
> I accidentally went into a gay yiff dragon room this one time.


Lol, sounds like a man walking into a women's bathroom XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol, sounds like a man walking into a women's bathroom XD



Hehe, I wouldn't complain ^___^

Edit: Nevermind, I would complain about doors being on the stalls


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol, sounds like a man walking into a women's bathroom XD


 already done it.  went in, took a piss, and left. XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yep...and while we are on the topic of dragons...which current theory places as being loosly inspired by fossilized remains, check out this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmZ6ZB_-Wc (possibly NSFW)
> 
> Lol discovery channel. I wanna know who the fuck decided "Hey lets try to figure out the genitalia of dinosaurs!" and smack them upside the head.


GAWD DAMN IT I LEFT SCHOOL ALREADY...now I want to watch it D=
Stop doing that Trp


----------



## composite_beast (Feb 25, 2010)

OMGLOL.   That was funny, Trp.  *applauds*   Which brings to mind my previous post:  Dragons are sexy.  I think they represent libido, not just of the male but of the female as well.  They hoard treasures, they breathe fire, they are of the wild elements...  dragons are sexy.  That is all.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> GAWD DAMN IT I LEFT SCHOOL ALREADY...now I want to watch it D=
> Stop doing that Trp



No, make me!



composite_beast said:


> OMGLOL. That was funny, Trp. *applauds* Which brings to mind my previous post: Dragons are sexy. I think they represent libido, not just of the male but of the female as well. They hoard treasures, they breathe fire, they are of the wild elements... dragons are sexy. That is all.



I only found that because I am subscribed to Discovery Channel's Youtube. I saw that as a new thing in the part where it shows what your subscriptions have up new and seriously went "They didn't?!?!"

If dragons are sexy I don't know. They would have tail sex like reptiles. Sure, makes for great porn I imagine when you can't see the naughty bits but I wouldn't know how furs treat the whole thing since I don't look at porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> No, make me!


I cant D=
no one on here takes me seriously anyway as I'm every regular's bitch


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

Destroyer.

Demon god.

A creature most profound.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hotttt



You too. :3


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 26, 2010)

*someone says dragon* (Me), What!? where!!
and sexyness #3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing.
Dragons don't exist.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nothing.
> Dragons don't exist.



Le gasp....lies!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2010)

A big-ass fuckin' lizard with wings, that breaths fire.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nothing.
> Dragons don't exist.


in some alternate universe they do
Look at Reign of Fire
Dragons>Humanity


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Le gasp....lies!


I can't believe what I didn't see.
So.. I don't believe in white robes and sandals.
ALGEBRA

Well, dragons alone mean nothing to me. Dragons as a person worth like a normal person - and that is alot.



Crysix Corps said:


> in some alternate universe they do
> Look at Reign of Fire
> Dragons>Humanity


Look at camel -
Camel>Dragon
And we make our camels slaves.
So we Humans>Camels.

I DON'T BELIEVE IN THINGS I DON'T SEE! SO YOU ALL DON'T EXIST! And altrnate universes are SciFi trekki bragshit. Nothing like that.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Le gasp....lies!



Bah! Humans will never understand!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I can't believe what I didn't see.
> So.. I don't believe in white robes and sandals.
> ALGEBRA
> 
> ...



If you ask the kid in this video: http://www.youtube.com/user/2furs1account#p/a/u/2/m2-y12rYJxM
Dragons are real to him, lol.



Captain Spyro said:


> Bah! Humans will never understand!


Agreed.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

dead kittens


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah! Humans will never understand!


:[
I can't do anything about the fact that I am a human. Because I HAVE WHITE ROBES AND SANDALS IN MY CLOSET.
As I said in my previous posts.

People that think they are dragons in person: Exist
Dragons: Didn't see them so they don't exist.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2010)

rescue me by annie brooks
Volleys
the cronicles of narnia
harry potter


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you ask the kid in this video: http://www.youtube.com/user/2furs1account#p/a/u/2/m2-y12rYJxM
> Dragons are real to him, lol.
> 
> 
> Agreed.


Who is that?
Already commented.
But really.
WHO IS THAT


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IN THINGS I DON'T SEE! SO YOU ALL DON'T EXIST! And altrnate universes are SciFi trekki bragshit. Nothing like that.


Trekkies believe in PARALLEL universes


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Who is that?
> Well, I will comment four hours from now on it's channel.
> OR something.



Lol, the dragon is me...well sort of looks like a dragon. V2 will be much better.

I don't know who the kid is. He was just some random scared child who decided that the strange scary looking critter wasn't so scary.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Trekkies believe in PARALLEL universes


No israeli trekkies known to me they are nerds.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lol, the dragon is me...well sort of looks like a dragon. V2 will be much better.
> 
> I don't know who the kid is. He was just some random scared child who decided that the strange scary looking critter wasn't so scary.


Well, good account and a great dragon - much better than other random stuff I saw lately.
Children are scared, and if their parents are not aware of furries or fursuits then they are scared as well. I'd suggest doing a flamethrower show next time


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Well, good account and a great dragon - much better than other random stuff I saw lately.
> Children are scared, and if their parents are not aware of furries or fursuits then they are scared as well. I'd suggest doing a flamethrower show next time



Thanke. I wish I could have had put up a actual well mixed video on that account based on last AC. I had a great video lined up but, my computer decided it does not like to do such things anymore.

I appreciate the compliment...although really I wish we (Zeke and I) could have done better with somethings. A time crunch meant we ended up just going with quick solutions to a few things and well, the next version will be much better.

Every once in a while you come across children who really are scared. Usually though I like to just keep my distance because no good comes from forcing a child to be near a costumer. But I could tell the kid in the video was afraid...but not in the "OMG I'm going to cry sense" it was more of a "what is that?" cautious kind of afraid.

That said what use is a flame-thrower on a dragon? Their mouths are flamethrowers.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

acorns


oh, and chinese food


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> acorns
> 
> 
> oh, and chinese food



Lol...what is on the menu today?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2464513/
Oh, it's Happy Family, complete with fried babies and...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lol...what is on the menu today?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2464513/
> Oh, it's Happy Family, complete with fried babies and...



... and dragon? Or Dragon and Phoenix?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2010)

The quote: "FUCK YOU, I'M A DRAGON!!!!!"


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

^ FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

I think of FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON!

And epic lewtz


----------



## darzoz (Feb 26, 2010)

Some thing along the lines of this:


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

me?


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> I think of FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON!
> 
> And epic lewtz



Hell yes dragon loot!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 26, 2010)

Like all religious beings, they don't exists or not dependent on if we say so no matter what plane of the universe they are on. Just cause we can't see something outside of trance doesn't make it any less real. They don't exist solely cause we can or cannot see them, or even upon belief. The same is said of other gods but people have easier time swallowing their belief. You might as well be saying no deities exist then, if that's your belief then that's fine with me but if not plz don't single one out over another when the same argument could be used with the others.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Like all religious beings, they don't exists or not dependent on if we say so no matter what plane of the universe they are on. Just cause we can't see something outside of trance doesn't make it any less real. They don't exist solely cause we can or cannot see them, or even upon belief. The same is said of other gods but people have easier time swallowing their belief. You might as well be saying no deities exist then, if that's your belief then that's fine with me but if not plz don't single one out over another when the same argument could be used with the others.



:golfclap:


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 26, 2010)

I think of a competitor with the *GORGEOUS SACRED MAGNIFICENT PHOENIX*. 

Yah, in Chinese tradition, dragon is the symbol of king and emperor and power.
Dragon is the Totem of the Chinese.
And when in marriage, Chinese use a dragon and a phoenix.
Dragon for man, phoenix for woman.
(Yah traditionally, it might not be man and woman nowadays)
I hate this coz I like phoenix.

That's the Chinese dragon though, the medieval time ones, fine, but I get very upset when the humans always think dragons are bad ass and always try to kill them.

For the real dinosaurs, well, they're dead.

And for anthro dragons...

Big cocks and huge dicks and sexually powerful.
(My mind was brainwashed by the Internet already)

And huge gigantic creatures flying with a enormously small bat wings. I always wonder how can they do that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Thanke. I wish I could have had put up a actual well mixed video on that account based on last AC. I had a great video lined up but, my computer decided it does not like to do such things anymore.
> 
> I appreciate the compliment...although really I wish we (Zeke and I) could have done better with somethings. A time crunch meant we ended up just going with quick solutions to a few things and well, the next version will be much better.
> 
> ...


Today, I saw hundreads of childrens in costumes, as this is the day of Purim, 
our holiday of joy. There were some in weird fursuit like things but I know that there is no kind of thing here - all faded, but I keep it ongoing, I myself, didn't do anything special but I was an undercover cameraman, and took pictures of them randomly. My friend the meme ace was dressed as ronald mcdonald 0_0.

Good stuff.

Who is Zeke? Maybe I can suggest a few ideas, varies upon the subject.
Children, I hate them when they are really young. And because there are alot of kids that have mental problems and behavior problems they make a lot of noise and make me shitmad. Scaring them would be good. As if they screamed "Mommy!". Yeah. I didn't watch the video yet as I wasn't here(My undercover assignment).

Why flamethrower on dragon? Because sometimes the natural way is out of resources and you need to use secondary ammo. If not, just use a naplam grenades.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 26, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> Sorry if this is in wrong category but this appeared as the right one... ^^;
> 
> So as the title says I'm interesting in clichÃ©s and stereotypes about those scaly (or furred) creatures . I'm getting some "marketing research" for my next picture .



Hot.

You ask the fandom about what they think of. and, we have plenty of scalies.

Fail, so much yiff in this thread.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Fail, so much yiff in this thread.


Your mom fails

when she's suckin my dick :U


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Your mom fails
> 
> when she's suckin my dick :U


 how can u fail at that? her mouth is so big....and your dick is so smalll >.>


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe I do have stereotypes when it comes to dragons. I think of them as huge creatures that breathe fire, would not think twice about eating anyone as well as being infinity wise. I also they feel conflicted.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> in some alternate universe they do
> Look at Reign of Fire
> Dragons>Humanity


To be fair, Crysix, Humanity as of Reign of Fire was _really_ scraping the bottom of the Gene Pool.

"We have Helicopters, tanks, and several pieces of military hardware.  How shall we stop the dragon?"
"Let's jump out of the Helicopters!"
"Okay!"


Crysix Corps said:


> Trekkies believe in PARALLEL universes


  Don't forget Crystalline Entities.  


darzoz said:


> Some thing along the lines of this:


Either the perspective's off, or those are some huge eggs.  The mother must have been _cavernous_.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Today, I saw hundreads of childrens in costumes, as this is the day of Purim,
> our holiday of joy. There were some in weird fursuit like things but I know that there is no kind of thing here - all faded, but I keep it ongoing, I myself, didn't do anything special but I was an undercover cameraman, and took pictures of them randomly. My friend the meme ace was dressed as ronald mcdonald 0_0.
> 
> Good stuff.
> ...



I am the rageaholic bitch that posts here on FAF, who else?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am the rageaholic bitch that posts here on FAF, who else?


You're not a bitch, Zeke.

You're a bitch with style :3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> You're not a bitch, Zeke.
> 
> You're a bitch with style :3



TouchÃ©.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, Crysix, Humanity as of Reign of Fire was _really_ scraping the bottom of the Gene Pool.
> 
> "We have Helicopters, tanks, and several pieces of military hardware.  How shall we stop the dragon?"
> "Let's jump out of the Helicopters!"
> "Okay!"


its cause those were AMERICANS
who succeeded on killing their male dragon the same way

guess they forgot Brit dragons arent as stupid as american ones


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its cause those were AMERICANS
> who succeeded on killing their male dragon the same way
> 
> guess they forgot Brit dragons arent as stupid as american ones


Or that there's a reason the majority of the world crumbled to them.

"Let's assault the city with an obvious military line and no cover.  It'll be easy to reclaim the city that Britain fought tooth-and-nail over in prior wars."


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Or that there's a reason the majority of the world crumbled to them.
> 
> "Let's assault the city with an obvious military line and no cover.  It'll be easy to reclaim the city that Britain fought tooth-and-nail over in prior wars."


I loved the movie due to it wasnt the americans saving the day, and who thought it was a good idea to jump TOWARDS the dragon with only an Ax


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I loved the movie due to it wasnt the americans saving the day, and who thought it was a good idea to jump TOWARDS the dragon with only an Ax


To be fair, he didn't have much other options.  Crossbow?  Gone.  Height?  Taller than you can land.  Ladder?  Good luck climbing down without being chomped.  Not that it makes him climbing up there any better.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, he didn't have much other options.  Crossbow?  Gone.  Height?  Taller than you can land.  Ladder?  Good luck climbing down without being chomped.  Not that it makes him climbing up there any better.


So he pretty much pulled a Leroy Jenkins for the hell of it


----------



## Seas (Feb 26, 2010)

"Hm...a dragon *measures it up* ...I can solo that!"


----------



## Telnac (Feb 26, 2010)

*Physical*

4 legs, plantigrade (adapted for standing & stability when using the forepaws, not running.)  

The wings are attached to a joint just above the shoulder and to the hip.  Muscles controlling flight surround the shoulder.  The lower set of wing muscles and overlap the pectoral muscles and connect to a pronounced sternum, like a bird's.  The upper set of wing muscles connect to a sternum-like structure protruding from the spine at the base of the neck.  This structure is a ring, allowing the wind pipe, esophagus and vital blood vessels to pass through without interfering with the extra set of wing muscles.  This second set of muscles allow the wings to pull forward and scoop up more air when flying at low speeds, a necessity for keeping such a large creature in the sky.  The muscles controlling flight on the dorsal side of the creature are smaller, but there are many of them.  They attach to the spine.  Dragons have no shoulder blades.  The wing bones are like a bat's, with the finger bones providing most of the structure.  

The neck length and tail length are roughly equal.  The tail is tapered and thin at the end, keeping the center of mass near the chest rather than near the feet like creatures adapted for running.  This means that dragons are clumsy runners, but efficient fliers.

The foreclaws are attached permanently to the tips of the fingers, but they're short and thin, so they don't get in the way of using the forepaw to manipulate objects.  The forepaws are prehensile, looking much like a human's.  The wrist has an extra sex of bones, allowing it to bend back on itself, so both the palm and the back of the paw can touch the forearm.  This is necessary to have a prehensile forepaw that's also flexible enough to allow for 4 legged locomotion.

The hindclaws are not retractable, but are longer than the foreclaws.  The foot has 4 front toes and a small one in the rear.  The rear toe functions much like our heel bone does.

The snout is long and tapered.  Females have two long thin horns, following the brow and extending behind the head.  Males have many short horns in addition to these.  These horns have no functional purpose, but are important for reproduction.   Short horns in females and few horns in males are signs of malnutrition and of a poor mate overall.

Dragons keep all the reproductive organs inside, with the penis only extending outside the genital slit when the male is ready to mate.  While some dragons do mate while flying, and the popular lore says that they all do it that way, doing so is horrifically dangerous and is only done by those who want to show off.  Most dragons have the common sense to mate on the ground.

Most dragons have earth toned scales, but the exact color varies from individual to individual.  The belly scales are always a lighter shade of the color of the dorsal scales.  The scales are surprisingly small and smooth.  Their toughness is a magical property rather than a function of size or thickness.

Dragons grow all of their lives, but the rate of growth slows dramatically when they reach about 30 feet in length.  Reports of individuals 60 feet in length have been made, but usually the oldest dragons will be about 45 feet in length.  The average dragon weighs 5-6 tons when they're 30 feet in length, and the weight increases as a cubic function of length from there.

Dragons are magical creatures by nature.  They can shapeshift into humanoids, and often do so when they need to conduct business in human settlements.  With the exception of a few individuals, most dragons don't like this, and prefer to stay in feral form and away from civilization unless they really need to interact with it.

*Social*

Dragons have a strong social caste system.  Dragons with wealth, power and the right family connections live in large fortified structures built into the ground or in cliff faces near the center of dragon-controlled territory.  Dragons in lower castes live in small natural caves or small dens near human settlements, where it's more dangerous.  

Dragons mate for live.  A dragon whose mate dies will never mate again.  Since male dragons are more aggressive and tend to get in conflicts with humans and other races, their numbers are always smaller than females.   Males from high castes only choose females from that caste, and often have many to choose from.   Females from a high caste who are unwanted by remaining males from their caste will be selected by males from lower castes.  Females from the lowest castes remain unmated and often choose to go in humanoid form and live among the other races rather than risk living alone so close to civilization.  They may even take humanoid mates, often never telling their mate what their true identity is.  Female dragons who do this cannot get pregnant with a humanoid male.  This is still risky, however.  Dragons living among humans who are discovered are often publicly executed.

Dragons form tribes, who used to war with each other until civilization split them up.  Now, the dragon tribes are mostly at peace with each other, and they do what they can to help each other keep the species alive.  Dragon tribes are not strongly territorial, but have been pressed into being that way by the humanoid races' never ending thirst for land.  Some wise kings have sought to make alliances with dragon tribes.  While the alliance lasts, the humanoid kingdom often thrives as some dragons openly live among them.  These dragons contribute their vastly superior knowledge to improving the living conditions of themselves & the people around them.  Neighboring kingdoms don't dare make war with a kingdom allied with dragons, because with enemy dragons controlling the skies, victory is often impossible.  Unfortunately, most religious leaders see all dragons as abominations to be wiped out.  As a result, alliances with civilization rarely last beyond the reign of the king who sought it.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 26, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> big, scales, silver or dark, fire, gold and gems, cave, horns, spikes, claws, anger, solitude.


 
Took the words right out of my Mouth....


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 26, 2010)

I wasn't suppose my topic will make such a long discussion...O_O


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> I wasn't suppose my topic will make such a long discussion...O_O



It's not a discussion.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yep...and while we are on the topic of dragons...which current theory places as being loosly inspired by fossilized remains, check out this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmZ6ZB_-Wc (possibly NSFW)
> 
> Lol discovery channel. I wanna know who the fuck decided "Hey lets try to figure out the genitalia of dinosaurs!" and smack them upside the head.



Where's Shark?


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 26, 2010)

See Telnac's description, 

This


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 26, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Where's Shark?



Shark was sleeping.  :c

So like official shape of Tyranno dick?

Guess that changes Tyranno porn, huh?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Shark was sleeping.  :c
> 
> So like official shape of Tyranno dick?
> 
> Guess that changes Tyranno porn, huh?


yes...yes it does


----------



## virus (Feb 26, 2010)

Fake, phony, imaginary, arrogant, presumptuous, unruly, power hungry, widely drawn with having 4 limbs and 2 wings.. how can you have double shoulder blades? It doesn't work.. they'd have to move at the same time.

I know its just imaginary but its still fail anatomy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am the rageaholic bitch that posts here on FAF, who else?


Uhhh... Yeah.
I forgot, as I only put attention to people that either quote me or know the same subjects as me. Also, "Zeke" is a name I didn't get to hear much.
I only remember that things that catch my eyes. And no I never remember you or your yiff :V



Silver Burrito said:


> You're not a bitch, Zeke.
> 
> You're a bitch with style :3


Not only style, but ASS.
DAT ASS


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> So he pretty much pulled a Leroy Jenkins for the hell of it



Hey if you're gonna die might as well go with flare XD That guy's char was a bit cracked in the head to begin with lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Wolfsmate said:


> See Telnac's description,
> 
> This



...badass

nuff said


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

This guy:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This guy:



ROFL


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

grrside said:


> Who is he?


his name is Ord. hes from a little kids TV show called Dragon Tales


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

grrside said:


> Who is he?


 
How canr you not know ord? D'=


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

grrside said:


> I researched a bit and I think his show didn't air in my country.


 your country had been deprived of a horrible childrens show.  you missed out on making many retarded jokes about it then. 
i am disapoint


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This guy:


I know this TV show.
I watched it.
That guy is a rapist - just like barney - they might be cousins.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I know this TV show.
> I watched it.
> That guy is a rapist - just like barney - they might be cousins.








"hey guys! we're like the three musketeers! except with young children!"


----------



## torachi (Feb 26, 2010)

Its a weird combination of the dinosaur-with-wings mythical creature and the phrase "chasing the dragon", so I think big, nasty and unforgiving.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

grrside said:


> I researched a bit and I think his show didn't air in my country.


 
Sorry, that would explain it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> "hey guys! we're like the three musketeers! except with young children!"


Oh yeah how pedophile they are.



torachi said:


> Its a weird combination of the dinosaur-with-wings mythical creature and the phrase "chasing the dragon", so I think big, nasty and unforgiving.


Chasing the dragon's penis.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 26, 2010)

I think of things like this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2718633/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2318777/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2997576/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2877506/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I think of things like this:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2718633/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2318777/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2997576/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2877506/


NO!
TOO MANY DRAGON!
Nah that's good pictures.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 26, 2010)

Something that has sex too often, as it forgot how to stand up a long time ago.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Something that has sex too often, as it forgot how to stand up a long time ago.


 how does a dragon do it? 0.o   is there some postion called Scaley Style that ive yet to hear of?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Wolfsmate said:


> See Telnac's description,
> 
> This



I bet he drops epic lewtz.


He better drop shaman gear.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

H&K.... you play WoW?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> H&K.... you play WoW?


Played it from launch until 4 months ago.

Then started again yesterday.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Played it from launch until 4 months ago.
> 
> Then started again yesterday.


 nice  i just started again today   Horde or Alliance and what server?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nice  i just started again today   Horde or Alliance and what server?


horde on stormreaver.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> horde on stormreaver.


 nice maybe ill make a char there then 
Horde on Laughing Skull here


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nice maybe ill make a char there then
> Horde on Laughing Skull here


Perhaps...

Are you a bad enough dude to roll with my gank squad?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Perhaps...
> 
> Are you a bad enough dude to roll with my gank squad?


 What if i told you im a lvl 80 undead rogue assasination/subltey spec on a pvp server?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What if i told you im a lvl 80 undead rogue assasination/subltey spec on a pvp server?


What if I told you my good IRL friend that I play with is already an assassination spec rogue! 

The plot thickens...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What if I told you my good IRL friend that I play with is already an assassination spec rogue!
> 
> The plot thickens...


 what if im BETTER than your friend?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what if im BETTER than your friend?


Impossible.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Impossible.


 unprobable. but possible mein friend....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> unprobable. but possible mein friend....


Who are you anyways!!? I don't even know you!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who are you anyways!!? I don't even know you!


 im your best friend...and your worst enemy.  i am everywhere and nowhere.  You have always known me yet i am a stranger to you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im your best friend...and your worst enemy.  i am everywhere and nowhere.  You have always known me yet i am a stranger to you.


Nuh uh.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh.


 in the most famous words of Africa: "uh huh!"


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 26, 2010)

Pern.  Its always the first thing that pops into my head when I hear "Dragon."


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I can't believe what I didn't see.
> So.. I don't believe in white robes and sandals.
> ALGEBRA
> 
> ...






SO let me get this straight. If you close your eyes, then for that moment in time nothing exists................... wow you have the most simple sounding imagination ever....


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly I think or porn when I think of dragons.


----------



## Vikar (Feb 27, 2010)

Never to make a deal with one.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Honestly I think or porn when I think of dragons.


  This was put on the "Signs you may be a furfag" list, yes?


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

What comes to mind "Someone is going to die".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> What comes to mind "Someone is going to die".


And that someone is the dragon. And she drops a 22 slot bag and her head which I then take and turn it into Neeru Fireblade to get a spellpower ring.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Beyond awesome! Since i am one no words can discribe, the happiness of flesh ripping..... oh sorry lost my self there for a moment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

the most epic Scene in Reign of Fire

Jumping off a very high place + having only an Ax + a dragon down below = an epic way to go


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And that someone is the dragon. And she drops a 22 slot bag and her head which I then take and turn it into Neeru Fireblade to get a spellpower ring.


 
I am thinking of Icewind Dale Trilogy or Dragonlance series of books.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Shadow said:


> The quote: "FUCK YOU, I'M A DRAGON!!!!!"


 
This dragon agrees with this.:-D


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 27, 2010)

All right, I see you people love to talk a lot . Now I think I've got a lot to my project. I'm glad that even nonbelievers put a word here (lightly speaking...), I wanted to know what they thinking about it .

But one thing is still unsolved for me: are dragons always strictly connected with "old times" or there are yet people who see them in more "modern" scenery? I mean if they are always related to medieval/ancient era...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And that someone is the dragon. And she drops a 22 slot bag and her head which I then take and turn it into Neeru Fireblade to get a spellpower ring.


 
i think someone has played a lil' bit too much WoW..... and is retarded for gettting a spellpower ring.  WTF r u doing on a caster?!



Lazydabear said:


> I am thinking of Icewind Dale Trilogy or Dragonlance series of books.


oooh do we have an R.A. Salvatore fan?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

WoW is done!
Play FF14 online bitches


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> WoW is done!
> Play FF14 online bitches


 No fuck you! i am Troll! XD

did u reserve your copy of FF13 yet?  it gunna be awesome so u better....


----------



## Carenath (Feb 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Pern.  Its always the first thing that pops into my head when I hear "Dragon."


*grin*

Also... WoW always reminds me of that rather apt South Park episode


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Carenath said:


> *grin*
> 
> Also... WoW always reminds me of that rather apt South Park episode


 BLASPHEMY  that episode did not exist!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh lookie Carenath thought my post was spam, notice how the forums have been dead lately. Might have something to do with stuff like that...oh well. 

I guess he didn't like me saying something which implied I was a dragon, kinda touchy on that for some reason.

I can guarantee this gets removed as well, so I'll say something on-topic:
As lizardking said, "Sexy" :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

ugh i guess were back on-topic? 
well dragons make me think of powerful and majestic creatures then.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> SO let me get this straight. If you close your eyes, then for that moment in time nothing exists................... wow you have the most simple sounding imagination ever....


Actually, your theory is wrong.
When you close your eyes you do see, but something blocks it. Then if I see things still move and exist. Simply, I can't believe what I don't see with my own eyes. Unless it's very popular, has over 9000 images or retarded - then I understabd.
Or maybe all this is dream? And I am the only person in the world? Nope, because, if I was the only true person in the world, how could I be ignorant?




Silver Burrito said:


> WoW is done!
> Play FF14 online bitches


BOTH GAMES SUCK >:[

Dragons remind me of DND.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> BOTH GAMES SUCK >:[
> 
> Dragons remind me of DND.


both those games are amazing!
and thats a good thing! D&D RULES!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> BOTH GAMES SUCK >:[
> 
> Dragons remind me of DND.


AGREED >[
now excuse me I have to play PSO


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> both those games are amazing!
> and thats a good thing! D&D RULES!


I HATE RPG GAMES!
THE ONLY RPG I LIKE IS RPG7
Yes that makes me an FPS freak.



Crysix Corps said:


> AGREED >[
> now excuse me I have to play PSO


Truly.
Excuse me I now have to play The Game.
Not touhou(I never play it even though I am a touhoutard 0_0), but the game you just lost.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Truly.
> Excuse me I now have to play The Game.
> Not touhou(I never play it even though I am a touhoutard 0_0), but the game you just lost.


I lost back in 2007, I been lost the game but that means you too lost the game


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No fuck you! i am Troll! XD
> 
> did u reserve your copy of FF13 yet?  it gunna be awesome so u better....


I was going to, but I'm probably not going to buy it until later on...I've got Bioshock 2 and Ace Attorney Investigations to play through...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I lost back in 2007, I been lost the game but that means you too lost the game


I have been losing / I lost.
There is no think as "I been lost".
At least not known to me or logic.
And yes, I lost the game as well but I lost it ten minutes before making you lose so I win the losing.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I have been losing / I lost.
> There is no think as "I been lost".
> At least not known to me or logic.
> And yes, I lost the game as well but I lost it ten minutes before making you lose so I win the losing.


I lost the game before I knew I was playing D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I have been losing / I lost.
> There is no think as "I been lost".
> At least not known to me or logic.
> And yes, I lost the game as well but I lost it ten minutes before making you lose so I win the losing.


my bad I should of said "I already Lost"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I lost the game before I knew I was playing D:


Daeskuh!


Crysix Corps said:


> my bad I should of said "I already Lost"


That's what happening when you are trying to concentrate while hearing this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZea324XyN4


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i think someone has played a lil' bit too much WoW..... and is retarded for gettting a spellpower ring. WTF r u doing on a caster?!
> 
> 
> oooh do we have an R.A. Salvatore fan?


 

I will admit I did read the Drow Trilogy.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I will admit I did read the Drow Trilogy.


 and did you like it? :3 i loved all of his books....although the drow trilogy was his best work....


----------



## sethisto (Feb 27, 2010)

Cynder

I get all :3 and hug my pillows pretending they are her.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and did you like it? :3 i loved all of his books....although the drow trilogy was his best work....



Going to disagree here.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Going to disagree here.


 and im not going to listen to the guy with star trek in his avi.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and im not going to listen to the guy with star trek in his avi.



O_O

uh-oh


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynder
> 
> I get all :3 and hug my pillows pretending they are her.


STOP HUMPING THAT PILLOW DAMN IT


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 27, 2010)

EQ > WoW =p


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

This here mostly :V .

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2445991/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Read something about Pern in a earlier post. Great series and it also about DRAGONS!! Anne McCaffrey is a great writer.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

I seem to think of that horrible Eragon movie when i think of dragons


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 28, 2010)

What kind of stupid question is this....?

Someone would think of something dragon related they've seen before obviously, whether its a picture or a movie.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What kind of stupid question is this....?


 there is no such thing as a stupid question. only stupid people  
i be one of them


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I seem to think of that horrible Eragon movie when i think of dragons









Not quite as bad as the D&D movie, but still bloody awful.

Saphira was hot but the rest was just terrible.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Not quite as bad as the D&D movie, but still bloody awful.
> 
> Saphira was hot but the rest was just terrible.


 Ive never seen the D&D movie..... i dont think i will now....

No comment on u thinking Saphira was hot.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

That movie was just bad on all levels (cinematic, story, lore, etc)


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> That movie was just bad on all levels (cinematic, story, lore, etc)


 the D&D movie or Eragon one?   Eragon sucked for all those reasons but i havent seen the D&D so idk bout it.   the books were decent though :/


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ive never seen the D&D movie..... i dont think i will now....



I almost ended up turning it off, and certainly couldn't bear to watch it again.

One of the worst films I've ever seen. The only reason I persisted was to see the dragons. Even that was a let down. The script and the acting was the worst, but it was just the shittiest part of a shitty pile of shit. 

What I'm saying is, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I almost ended up turning it off, and certainly couldn't bear to watch it again.
> 
> One of the worst films I've ever seen. The only reason I persisted was to see the dragons. Even that was a let down. The script and the acting was the worst, but it was just the shittiest part of a shitty pile of shit.
> 
> What I'm saying is, it's pretty bad.


 oh..... well that def turns me off then :/     have you heard about the Forgotten Realms movie? its old news and idk if its ever going to be done.....but i want it to work soooooo bad!!!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

was referring to the DnD movie... Eragon was good considering one aspect... it was based on a book written by a 12 yr old so most of the flaws story-wise and typical themes I could forgive... although Saphera's submissive attitude was getting to me... it's one thing to be respectful and understanding but to let a snack talk to you like that and just storm off was a bit much...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> was referring to the DnD movie... Eragon was good considering one aspect... it was based on a book written by a 12 yr old so most of the flaws story-wise and typical themes I could forgive... although Saphera's submissive attitude was getting to me... it's one thing to be respectful and understanding but to let a snack talk to you like that and just storm off was a bit much...


 eh i still did like the books a LOT more.... they really fucked up with the movie....
and Saphira was so submissive because dragons are supposed to be calm wise and dont really care about much


----------



## Telnac (Feb 28, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> All right, I see you people love to talk a lot . Now I think I've got a lot to my project. I'm glad that even nonbelievers put a word here (lightly speaking...), I wanted to know what they thinking about it .
> 
> But one thing is still unsolved for me: are dragons always strictly connected with "old times" or there are yet people who see them in more "modern" scenery? I mean if they are always related to medieval/ancient era...


Gee, since my fursona's from the 22nd century, I'd have to say I envision them in both settings.    Usually, I associate them with fantasy medieval settings, tho.  I do rather like the idea of a secret society of dragons & those who keep them hidden living in the modern era.  If such a society existed, I'd eagerly join one!*

*...with the exception of that society being made up of Otherkin who believe they're dragons.  I dated an Otherkin who not only believed she had dragon blood in her veins, but that I did too.  I wish I could believe that... but I don't.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

and when something that can be lunch essentially tells you 'no go f*yourself' then you eat his face off or do something painful to teach him respect not huff off.


edit: Also if she really didn't care she would've left him to do his quest on his own instead of endangering her own life to save his lol


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

Nyuuuuur. Kudunk.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *...with the exception of that society being made up of Otherkin who believe they're dragons.  I dated an Otherkin who not only believed she had dragon blood in her veins, but that I did too.  I wish I could believe that... but I don't.


Sorry to break a bit off topic (not like half this thread isn't already), but... since you imply breaking up, did she quickly retract her claiming of you having dragon blood once the break-up was made?

And I don't know why people are lying about the Dungeons & Dragons movie.  It's 50% dragons, and it's a pretty good / accurate visualization of them.  If this thread made you think about 'real' dragons, you should probably go see it.  I'd recommended it.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

I couldn't get past the story line and how it was shot XD not the first movie that I've had that issue with


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And I don't know why people are lying about the Dungeons & Dragons movie.  It's 50% dragons, and it's a pretty good / accurate visualization of them.  If this thread made you think about 'real' dragons, you should probably go see it.  I'd recommended it.



You are a terrible person.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sorry to break a bit off topic (not like half this thread isn't already), but... since you imply breaking up, did she quickly retract her claiming of you having dragon blood once the break-up was made?


No, she still believes I have dragon blood.


----------



## sethisto (Feb 28, 2010)

Saphira ain't got nothin on Cynder!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Saphira ain't got nothin on Cynder!


STOP HUMPING THAT PILLOW DAMN IT


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Saphira ain't got nothin on Cynder!


Does cynder drop epics? I need an upgrade for my shitty badge shield.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does cynder drop epics? I need an upgrade for my shitty badge shield.


 No, he doenst.  he only drops commons.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No, he doenst.  he only drops commons.



and i drop awesomes.


----------



## sethisto (Feb 28, 2010)

She doesn't drop anything.  Wow lacks the awesome darkfall loot system.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Gah, all the WoW talk is making me want to play again. Stop it! Also, H&K, fuck you. I bet you were that asshole shaman who ganked me a few months ago. :V

Edit: Too stay on topic, when I hear the word dragon I think of a powerful and majestic creature that inspires both fear and awe. I would try to be friends with one if they were real.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

WoW is for noobs, nuff said. Hate it with a passion, makes people that frequently use the internet look bad. 

"He's on the internet for more than 2 hours, he must be playing that dumb game and has no life! Stupid nerds!"


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WoW is for noobs, nuff said. Hate it with a passion, makes people that frequently use the internet look bad.
> 
> "He's on the internet for more than 2 hours, he must be playing that dumb game and has no life! Stupid nerds!"


 lol im only on WoW for like an hour at a time.... but then i do surf the web for like 3 more....


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol im only on WoW for like an hour at a time.... but then i do surf the web for like 3 more....



I used to be one of those people that were raiding for like 8 hours straight. Then I said, "Wait a minute, I'm an idiot for doing this." and stopped playing the game.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WoW is for noobs, nuff said. Hate it with a passion, makes people that frequently use the internet look bad.
> 
> "He's on the internet for more than 2 hours, he must be playing that dumb game and has no life! Stupid nerds!"



appearently someone has some sand in their vagina today. :/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not reading through ten pages of scalefagtalk.

Has anyone mentioned Reign of Fire?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I used to be one of those people that were raiding for like 8 hours straight. Then I said, "Wait a minute, I'm an idiot for doing this." and stopped playing the game.



Another reason why I'm never playing that game.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm not reading through ten pages of scalefagtalk.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned Reign of Fire?



not yet...
we're on WOW right now


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> not yet...
> we're on WOW right now



Oh okay.
Pizza face dragons.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm not reading through ten pages of scalefagtalk.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned Reign of Fire?


I did
back in the first four or 5 pages


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

I may have acne, but I'm no pizza-faced nerd D:<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I may have acne, but I'm a totally awesome dragon furry



furx'd!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> furx'd!


 Many thanks


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Many thanks



anytime.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

lol upgrade to a harder game =p


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Gah, all the WoW talk is making me want to play again. Stop it! Also, H&K, fuck you. I bet you were that asshole shaman who ganked me a few months ago. :V
> 
> Edit: Too stay on topic, when I hear the word dragon I think of a powerful and majestic creature that inspires both fear and awe. I would try to be friends with one if they were real.


What server? I'm on stormreaver and I gank lowbies constantly.

Though I just started playing again after a 4 month break soooo....


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Stop the insanity!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Stop the insanity!


No.


You.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 1, 2010)

DRAGON HUNGRY!

*eats OP*


----------



## Icky (Mar 1, 2010)

Egomaniacs. 

I mean it, I was almost scared to read some of the posts in this thread by the dragons.

EDIT: damn, I hate it when you try and make an on-topic post, and then look back and realive that the thread if way off-topic and you look like an idiot for actually replying to the OP.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Meadow said:


> DRAGON HUNGRY!
> 
> *eats OP*


lolvore


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Egomaniacs.
> 
> I mean it, I was almost scared to read some of the posts in this thread by the dragons.
> 
> EDIT: damn, I hate it when you try and make an on-topic post, and then look back and realive that the thread if way off-topic and you look like an idiot for actually replying to the OP.


Hey, a good number of posts have actually been fairly OT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

I just thought of another thing of what I think about dragons... stairs they're one true weakness.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> 
> You.



Oh.


Okay.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just thought of another thing of what I think about dragons... stairs they're one true weakness.


...huh?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just thought of another thing of what I think about dragons... stairs they're one true weakness.


TUMBLES THE STAIR DRAGON!

10/10 for that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Telnac said:


> ...huh?


http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Tumbles_the_Stair_Dragon


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Tumbles_the_Stair_Dragon


the ED article is so much better.

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Tumbles_the_Stairdragon


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Tumbles_the_Stair_Dragon


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Meadow said:


>


I too, like making incomprehensible posts using emotes.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I too, like making incomprehensible posts using emotes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> the ED article is so much better.
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Tumbles_the_Stairdragon


I lol'd hard.
btw what does "an hero" mean?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I lol'd hard.
> btw what does "an hero" mean?


it's stupid 4chanese for suicide.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> it's stupid 4chanese for suicide.


ah


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope one day I can witness something as amazing as tumbles the stair dragon.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2010)

Uh, WTF?  Why is "tumbles" a big deal?  It's like someone who cuts themselves, pretending to try to kill themselves but not having the balls to go through with it?  Surely among furries, there are many people like that!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Uh, WTF?  Why is "tumbles" a big deal?  It's like someone who cuts themselves, pretending to try to kill themselves but not having the balls to go through with it?  Surely among furries, there are many people like that!


Because it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Uh, WTF?  Why is "tumbles" a big deal?  It's like someone who cuts themselves, pretending to try to kill themselves but not having the balls to go through with it?  Surely among furries, there are many people like that!



He also tried to cut his throat with a plastic lens from a pair of sunglasses, guy was the best of the best :V .


----------



## Charrio (Mar 1, 2010)

It used to mean, Myth, power, magic, fantasy

Now tho, after seeing countless gay dragon worshiping furs, it only means gay sex now, and a bunch of fans who ruined what Dragon was supposed to mean.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2010)

Charrio said:


> It used to mean, Myth, power, magic, fantasy
> 
> Now tho, after seeing countless gay dragon worshiping furs, it only means gay sex now, and a bunch of fans who ruined what Dragon was supposed to mean.


So you're saying that scalies have ruins dragons in the same way that furries have ruined animals.  I don't see children running away from squirrels in terror of surprise buttsex, so furries haven't ruined squirrels for anyone else other than select few.  I'd say the same thing about dragons.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 1, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So you're saying that scalies have ruins dragons in the same way that furries have ruined animals.  I don't see children running away from squirrels in terror of surprise buttsex, so furries haven't ruined squirrels for anyone else other than select few.  I'd say the same thing about dragons.



Kinda, i think the over use of dragon erotica this and that, has tainted my view of what i see or think when i hear the word "Dragon" 

Furries have ruined most everything now a days, i mean when i see a new animal based cartoon or movie come out, i instantly find myself thinking oh god, and expect some rude artist to ruin the movie i just saw or wont see cause i expect billions of OMG i love him posts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> He also tried to cut his throat with a plastic lens from a pair of sunglasses, guy was the best of the best :V .


If I was there I would've sharpened the edge of the lens with a knife and give it back to him :3

Also dragons are sexy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 1, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So you're saying that scalies have ruins dragons in the same way that furries have ruined animals.  I don't see children running away from squirrels in terror of surprise buttsex, so furries haven't ruined squirrels for anyone else other than select few.  I'd say the same thing about dragons.



I can sympathize with what the person is saying about "Scalies" ruining dragons. Although I think it's more having to do with how far fans will go to eviscerate what they are fans of.

Imagine for a moment that you are a fan of gaming. You like to game. You've been following this one franchise for a while now. You love the battle mechanics, the story is intriguing, and well, you want to find a group that share's your interest and appreciation. But when you go out looking for a group like you, you don't find people so much who appreciate the game or the story.

What you find is a bunch of horny twats sitting there and doing nothing but writing smutty fanfiction, and drawing erotica of the different characters, and they are completely ignoring everything about everything in the game. Canon is thrown completely out of the window. Even the character's personalities are raped. It gets to the point if you see enough of it again and again that it sort of ruins the interest for you.

If you are a fan of mythology, especially something that has thousands of years of lore behind it, it can be ruined for you by people who completely ignore everything that makes "It" what it is. Stephanie Meyer in a way ruined Vampires for a lot of people. You can still appreciate the mythology but good luck finding good vampire fans. So many of them shrink away from admitting to being vampire fans because of the stereotype Twilight has mass produced and pushed.

It's not a far stretch to turn around and say that if you are a fan of dragons as per their mythology, furries/scalies to some point ruin it by throwing everything out in order to fulfill a special snow-fake syndrome, and a need to hypersexualize the shit out of them.

I'll have you know the same thing happens to certain animals in the fandom. I know of a fair few amount of people who stopped being fox furs because horny furs ruined the fursona and peeps are tired of being stereotyped as sluts just because they have a fox fursona.

Never underestimate the effect masses of fans can have on something. They can ruin what they drool over for others.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can sympathize with what the person is saying about "Scalies" ruining dragons. Although I think it's more having to do with how far fans will go to eviscerate what they are fans of.
> 
> Imagine for a moment that you are a fan of gaming. You like to game. You've been following this one franchise for a while now. You love the battle mechanics, the story is intriguing, and well, you want to find a group that share's your interest and appreciation. But when you go out looking for a group like you, you don't find people so much who appreciate the game or the story.
> 
> ...



Gotta love the peeps. Regarding the fox bit, I've gotten to the point where if I'm hit on online, I tell them to go fuck themselves, to put it brashly. I chose a fox and I'm sticking to my guns.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Regarding the fox bit, I've gotten to the point where if I'm hit on online, I tell them to go fuck themselves, to put it brashly.


I can't say I've ever had it come up before regarding myself.



Shadow said:


> I chose a fox and I'm sticking to my guns.


Same. ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can sympathize with what the person is saying about "Scalies" ruining dragons. Although I think it's more having to do with how far fans will go to eviscerate what they are fans of.
> 
> Imagine for a moment that you are a fan of gaming. You like to game. You've been following this one franchise for a while now. You love the battle mechanics, the story is intriguing, and well, you want to find a group that share's your interest and appreciation. But when you go out looking for a group like you, you don't find people so much who appreciate the game or the story.
> 
> ...



but I'm a fan of feral dragons and the myths behind them
Folseh has no ties to that liking of dragons on the same degree


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can sympathize with what the person is saying about "Scalies" ruining dragons. Although I think it's more having to do with how far fans will go to eviscerate what they are fans of.
> 
> Imagine for a moment that you are a fan of gaming. You like to game. You've been following this one franchise for a while now. You love the battle mechanics, the story is intriguing, and well, you want to find a group that share's your interest and appreciation. But when you go out looking for a group like you, you don't find people so much who appreciate the game or the story.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you have said here.

I... I think I love you.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I agree with everything you have said here.
> 
> I... I think I love you.



Everybody loves Trp.


----------



## EmmetQ (Mar 1, 2010)

one URL...www.bad-dragon.com


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

EmmetQ said:


> one URL...www.bad-dragon.com



OH MY GOD.......Guys I have found something that even I cringe at...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH MY GOD.......Guys I have found something that even I cringe at...


 Hmph, that website is as old as the internet!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph, that website is as old as the internet!



Well I hope to god that I don't have to go to it again....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I hope to god that I don't have to go to it again....


 The artwork is good, but I will never actually a buy a dildo, much less anything from there


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, Bad Dragon does epitomize what I hate the most about the fandom: the stereotype that we're all sick perverts who want to fuck everything that moves, especially if its covered in fur and/or walks on 4 legs.  I mean, yeah, there is a sexual component of my affinity for dragons, but it's a pretty minor element of it.  I'm certainly not going out there and announcing it to the whole world.  (Oh shit, I just did.  )


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 1, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, Bad Dragon does epitomize what I hate the most about the fandom: the stereotype that we're all sick perverts who want to fuck everything that moves, especially if its covered in fur and/or walks on 4 legs.  I mean, yeah, there is a sexual component of my affinity for dragons, but it's a pretty minor element of it.  I'm certainly not going out there and announcing it to the whole world.  (Oh shit, I just did.  )



I hate Bad Dragon. We try so hard to get people to see us as not zoophiles, and what does this group do? Make fucking animal genitalia dildos...great fucking idea.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> The artwork is good, but I will never actually a buy a dildo, much less anything from there



I might give into my "temptations" and buy a toy or two but not a dragon, too weird and abstract.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I might give into my "temptations" and buy a toy or two but not a dragon, too weird and abstract.


Get thor from bad dragon :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Get thor from bad dragon :V



Nein, I'd probably get something simple.....not a damn dragon either although those cumlube ones look interesting (god I couldn't help myself but investigate ((((( )


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Get thor from bad dragon :V


bad dragon made a dragon Flesh light...
:V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> bad dragon made a dragon Flesh light...
> :V


I'd feel so god damn creepy using one of those.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

"Slay" comes to mind.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> "Slay" comes to mind.


Aside from burning your village to the ground and snacking on the hottie princess, what has any dragon done to you?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Aside from burning your village to the ground and snacking on the hottie princess, what has any dragon done to you?


Dragon furries are annoying, no offense >=[


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Aside from burning your village to the ground and snacking on the hottie princess, what has any dragon done to you?


Hey I have a hard enough time getting women that i can keep without dragons snacking on them >:C


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Aside from burning your village to the ground and snacking on the hottie princess, what has any dragon done to you?


took mah woman, I mean once you go dragon you dont come back


----------



## Melkor (Mar 2, 2010)

I think of the green dragon inn. From lotr, the inn at the town of bywater, inside the shire.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dragon furries are annoying, no offense >=[



Aw.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey I have a hard enough time getting women that i can keep without dragons snacking on them >:C



Hey, build better defenses.



Crysix Corps said:


> took mah woman, I mean once you go dragon you dont come back



Word.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Get thor from bad dragon :V



The ridgeback is fun... XD


----------



## JunoDking (Mar 2, 2010)

When i hear dragon i see

"Overweight male in fingerless gloves"

I always see this, until i'm proven wrong.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

JunoDking said:


> When i hear dragon i see
> 
> "Overweight male in fingerless gloves"
> 
> I always see this, until i'm proven wrong.


Reality hurts badly.

California


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> took mah woman, I mean once you go dragon you dont come back


How I wish _*that*_ were true.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

*Edit: Oops! I didn't even read what was going on and my post doesn't even make sense. I thought you meant once you turn into a dragon, you'll never change back.*


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

elk


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> How I wish _*that*_ were true.


"D= my wife left me at the alter when the dragon that stole her away 1 week ago visited our wedding"


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "D= my wife left me at the alter when the dragon that stole her away 1 week ago visited our wedding"


Oh, that was _*your*_ wife??? Sorry; my bad.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

stop stealing wives, it's just rude... go after the singles =p XD


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

I just think of Scales, Power, the color Green, and doesn't take crap from anyone.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

dragons make me think of dragons...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

DRAGONCOCKS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONCOCKS



WHERE!?!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WHERE!?!



UP YOUR ASSSSSS

SUDDENLY COCKS IN EVERY ORIFICE


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> UP YOUR ASSSSSS
> 
> SUDDENLY COCKS IN EVERY ORIFICE



^_^ It feels good.

Praise the almighty Zcralo for using the magic to have random dragon cocks come (cum lol) in my ass.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> bad dragon made a dragon Flesh light...
> :V



Ewwwww, next Zeta Toys will be making Animal Vaginas, *shudders* 
Come be the first to have your Dog-FleshLights!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

there already are some...


----------



## Charrio (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> there already are some...



Ewwww, That is really foul lol
Furries never seem to disappoint in taking things TOO FAR


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ It feels good.
> 
> Praise the almighty Zcralo for using the magic to have random dragon cocks come (cum lol) in my ass.



OH YEAH!

bend over.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH YEAH!
> 
> bend over.



With pleasure...and soon to be pleasured ^_^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> With pleasure...and soon to be pleasured ^_^



UHN UHN UHN UHN


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> UHN UHN UHN UHN



Marf?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marf?



wat?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat?



Marf = furcabulary for "wat" lol....Remember Marfdog from furpiled I believe....


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marf = furcabulary for "wat" lol....Remember Marfdog from furpiled I believe....



I am well aware of this. hence.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

damn need a dictionary... lol


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 5, 2010)

People falling down stairs


----------



## Onewing (Mar 5, 2010)

Your default Red European Draco occidentalis magus.
45 feet long, 13 to 17 feet high.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuel stations


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 5, 2010)

Hotness..... From the flames burning you.    But srsly i think of dragons when i hear dragons


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

I think of something awesome. and by that i mean, literally, the abstract idea of something being awesome. and by that i mean more referring to art. and by that i don't mean the really stupid generic dragon knick knacks that you see in import stores. and by that i mean i really hate those, and i dont think of those when i think of dragons at all.


----------



## Revy (Mar 6, 2010)

when dragons burn cock cus suck wif mouf


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

I used to think hidden treasure, knights in shining armour riding off to slay them and breathing fire, but now I think oh-so-creepy reptilian breasts.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> when dragons burn cock cus suck wif mouf



You have experience with dragon?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't suck cock :x


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I don't suck cock :x



Mee Too! we have sooooo much in common. (sarcastic tone)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I do suck cock! But... It isn't in the same way! You know what I'm getting to?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Well, I do suck cock! But... It isn't in the same way! You know what I'm getting to?



er.... not really..
Oh! 
gay for pay! i get it


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> er.... not really..
> Oh!
> gay for pay! i get it


 You're almost there!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You're almost there!



You're fursona is gay?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> You're fursona is gay?


 Not quite.... Not quite... Charades, sure is fun.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey so what are we talkin about? *looks at above post*
so...... your gay dragon-shark?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hey so what are we talkin about? *looks at above post*
> so...... your gay dragon-shark?


 I'm not gay! D:< Goddamnit, do you have a brain of a dinosaur?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm not gay! D:< Goddamnit, do you have a brain of a dinosaur?


 no.... i has teh brainz of a wulf. ^^


----------



## Olivitree (Mar 6, 2010)

Claws, strength, cunning or thick, big teeth, sometimes lizard like, sometimes winged, very varied creatures with many different forms!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Olivitree said:


> Claws, strength, cunning or thick, big teeth, sometimes lizard like, sometimes winged, very varied creatures with many different forms!


 This :3


Yes, he sucks dicks for cash, but he's not gay! He is bi-curious.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

On topic: I would use teeth, claws, and grenades. teeth are for killing and paws are for torture. grenades are for boredom.

Off topic:
so your a male hooker? ...i forget the term.... and w/e ill do most stuff for money myself :3

*edit* XD im such an idiot.... the on-topic was the wrong thread... XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> On topic: I would use teeth, claws, and grenades. teeth are for killing and paws are for torture. grenades are for boredom.
> 
> Off topic:
> so your a male hooker? ...i forget the term.... and w/e ill do most stuff for money myself :3


Money is the power in this world!


AND NO! I'm no cheap ho, bitch.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Money is the power in this world!
> 
> 
> AND NO! I'm no cheap ho, bitch.


lol money is power ^^

what do u consider cheap?  anything under $200 an hour is cheap to me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol money is power ^^
> 
> what do u consider cheap? anything under $200 an hour is cheap to me.


 Hmph...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph...


 im such a happy rich kid ^^  too bad my parents made me get a job now >.>


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> too bad my parents made me get a job now >.>


Thats right, suck it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Thats right, suck it.


 i hate working....   stupid job at a local restuarant.....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i hate working....  stupid job at a local restuarant.....


 Restuarant jobs are one of the worst... Are you a waiter?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Restuarant jobs are one of the worst... Are you a waiter?


 unfortunately -_-


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> unfortunately -_-


 Ouch... I'm going to go to where you work and make you work like a slave for no tip.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ouch... I'm going to go to where you work and make you work like a slave for no tip.


 and ill refuse to serve you on the grounds that your a furry ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and ill refuse to serve you on the grounds that your a furry ^^


 You wouldn't be able to tell the difference who is not me and who is me


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You wouldn't be able to tell the difference who is not me and who is me


 Your the guy who comes in to eat with a fursuit on.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Your the guy who comes in to eat with a fursuit on.


 
Pfft... I wouldn't be be caught wearing it inside my own house. You just wished I was in one.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

As of this conversation, dragons now equal 'pathetic'.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> As of this conversation, dragons now equal 'pathetic'.


 Oh, you just like to mess with me, don't ya?


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, you just like to mess with me, don't ya?



Yes. You're a pretty easy target.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft... I wouldn't be be caught wearing it inside my own house. You just wished I was in one.


 so you DO have one?  lol freak.   



Browder said:


> As of this conversation, dragons now equal 'pathetic'.








how about now? they cool again?


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how about now? they cool again?



Not on FAF.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not on FAF.


 ...yeah i cant find any decent dragon pics.... i dont feel like looking too hard though.. >.>


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so you DO have one? lol freak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 XD I don't have one at all lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> XD I don't have one at all lol


 oh....  ok then.  your not a TOTAL freak then ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh....  ok then. your not a TOTAL freak then ^^


 Thank you ^-^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

still Reign of Fire


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 6, 2010)

*A real freaking awesome creature I must have as a guardian/pet.*

Dragons are awesome period!:grin:


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> still Reign of Fire


Wash your mouth out with soap for mentioning that heresy!

From a few posts back: yeah, reptilian boobs are downright creepy.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *A real freaking awesome creature I must have as a guardian/pet.*
> 
> Dragons are awesome period!:grin:


 They are! Dragons shall never become mere pets!!! D:<


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap for mentioning that heresy!
> 
> From a few posts back: yeah, reptilian boobs are downright creepy.


REIGN OF FUCKING FIRE


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Telnac said:


> From a few posts back: yeah, reptilian boobs are downright creepy.


 They're not creepy! They're hawt! Now... Dog cawk is fucking not hot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> They're not creepy! They're hawt! Now... Dog cawk is fucking not hot.


if done right no, done wrong well....yeeaaaa
then again compared to other furs my Folseh's breast are small

Furry Fandom: C/D cups are B cups :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> if done right no, done wrong well....yeeaaaa
> then again compared to other furs my Folseh's breast are small
> 
> Furry Fandom: C/D cups are B cups :V


 there is only one breast size for the fandom and it is Z cup.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there is only one breast size for the fandom and it is Z cup.


its its A,B,C,D,DD Skip a few, M, skip a few more, Z, skip a few more, HOLYSHIT!


----------



## Attaman (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> REIGN OF FUCKING FIRE



Reign of Fire?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its its A,B,C,D,DD Skip a few, M, skip a few more, Z, skip a few more, HOLYSHIT!


 damn those are big! 0_0  theres a such thing as too big ya know!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Reign of Fire?


...I am happy =3
TY for sharing


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damn those are big! 0_0  theres a such thing as too big ya know!


note A-DD are the furry fandom B cups everything after is just bad


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> They are! Dragons shall never become mere pets!!! D:<


*True. Dragons are really great companions and guardians.*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> still Reign of Fire


What it is CODMW2 title I don't know if dragons spit them but that's pollution.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *True. Dragons are really great companions and guardians.*



Damn right we are.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

Horribly cliche tattoos.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Damn right we are.


 Right on, bro!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread needs more discussion of tits, including pictures.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread needs more discussion of tits, including pictures.



NOU. you must remember you're still on FA. :V

I think of "dragging" as in being behind tempo ><


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> NOU. you must remember you're still on FA. :V
> 
> I think of "dragging" as in being behind tempo ><


But this place needs more tits.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But this place needs more tits.



Well that it does, but for now we can just QQ more :/


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Well that it does, but for now we can just QQ more :/



Isnt there some way to deliver  tits without breaking teh rools???


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 7, 2010)

-.-; oye


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Isnt there some way to deliver  tits without breaking teh rools???


someone called?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> someone called?


 Yes we need a new order of titties.  Can you make it priority shipping?


----------



## Superfoxy (Mar 7, 2010)

The first thing that comes to mind is:

"Obnoxious otherkin retard"


----------



## Omny87 (Mar 7, 2010)

V8 Engines and cheeseburgers. Just the sound of the word "dragon" sounds like an engine roaring, and makes me hungry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes we need a new order of titties.  Can you make it priority shipping?


gonna cost someones third leg :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> gonna cost someones third leg :V


Here have H&K's. *gives crysix a box* he doesnt need it. now tittie please. ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Here have H&K's. *gives crysix a box* he doesnt need it. now tittie please. ^^


one shipment of breast on the way :V


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> one shipment of breast on the way :V


 

YAY ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> one shipment of breast on the way :V


 Wheres the new shipment?  i paid for it and waited....


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wheres the new shipment?  i paid for it and waited....


 
LOL
you paid???
dont spend money on tits!
i use cuteness to get them...
you should invest in cuteness, and then 
use it's neverending properties to get.... neverending tittiessss!!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh wow this is still going


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> LOL
> you paid???
> dont spend money on tits!
> i use cuteness to get them...
> ...


 i paid in body parts.  I used H&K's severed dick as payment. ^^
im not cute unfortunately   i get called goth a lot


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i paid in body parts. I used H&K's severed dick as payment. ^^
> im not cute unfortunately  i get called goth a lot


 

ohhh... poor babyyyy....
JK.
being goth is badass. be happy


----------



## quayza (Mar 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh wow this is still going



Your tellin me. O-o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> ohhh... poor babyyyy....
> JK.
> being goth is badass. be happy


 i will not be happy about being called goth! >:V  I should be able to dress however i want and not be labeled! and dont hate everything like them! ...i just hate A LOT of stuff.....


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i will not be happy about being called goth! >:V I should be able to dress however i want and not be labeled! and dont hate everything like them! ...i just hate A LOT of stuff.....


 

fair enough. i dont really have the balls to dress like that. not yet. i'm gonna start with hipster stuff, maybe???? i hate lables, too. but otherwise it's hard to get the other person to understand what style of clothing you're referring to.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> fair enough. i dont really have the balls to dress like that. not yet. i'm gonna start with hipster stuff, maybe???? i hate lables, too. but otherwise it's hard to get the other person to understand what style of clothing you're referring to.


 Its cool.  Ive always dressed in all black and wore a lot of metal and jewelry since i was like.... seven i think?  Im gunna try wearing some fox ears and a tail to school sometime.... THAT will be f*cking hillarious i think.    ...although i might get killed by my GF for it.... (she doesnt like furs... -_-)


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wheres the new shipment?  i paid for it and waited....


Points to Siggy added one more XP


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Points to Siggy added one more XP


 *feels stupid* ohhh.... nice! ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Points to Siggy added one more XP



OH! 
i see. ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I get huge boners when I think of dragons...is this normal? Oh god, speak of the devil.


Hehe, just kidding.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I get huge boners when I think of dragons...is this normal? Oh god, speak of the devil.
> 
> 
> Hehe, just kidding.


There are several very hidden jokes in that passage, though I'm going to go out on a limb and assume you went with the blatantly obvious ones only.  Y / Y?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I get huge boners when I think of dragons...is this normal? Oh god, speak of the devil.
> 
> 
> Hehe, just kidding.


stop calling for me


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not serious....I prefer canids (almighty dog cock ftw!) as I look up to dragons to fill a noble role in a book or something rather than being giant horny bastards (Hehe I'm totally singling you out Quayza).


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> stop calling for me


hey crysix you mind this? i used your profile pic to freak out a few ppl on one of my anime forums.... they hate furries XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey crysix you mind this? i used your profile pic to freak out a few ppl on one of my anime forums.... they hate furries XD


did you tell them Furries and Anime fans are cousins 3rd removed :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> did you tell them Furries and Anime fans are cousins 3rd removed :V


 no not rly... dint think of it... im gunna let it die down a bit b4 i go back... the girls are posting yaoi 0_0


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no not rly... dint think of it... im gunna let it die down a bit b4 i go back... the girls are posting yaoi 0_0




yaoi is cute. almost as cute as loli. 
..... MWAHAHAHAHA
jk.
 i like yuri. yuri is teh bomb. 
it has to be cute and not all gross to be hot to me, though. like, the best yuri is a step away from fine art.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> yaoi is cute. almost as cute as loli.
> ..... MWAHAHAHAHA
> jk.
> i like yuri. yuri is teh bomb.
> it has to be cute and not all gross to be hot to me, though. like, the best yuri is a step away from fine art.


I want to have or make a shirt saying
"NEED SOME YURI HERE!"
"NEED SOME YURI HERE!"
"NEED SOME YURI HERE!"


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> yaoi is cute. almost as cute as loli.
> ..... MWAHAHAHAHA
> jk.
> i like yuri. yuri is teh bomb.
> it has to be cute and not all gross to be hot to me, though. like, the best yuri is a step away from fine art.


 im not getting what you mean too much... a step away from fine art? like name a few mangas or animes that are what your talking about.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not getting what you mean too much... a step away from fine art? like name a few mangas or animes that are what your talking about.




when i meant  a step from fine art, i meant less hardcore... okay, here are some examples.

NSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFW
too hardcore:
http://www.gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=668553
http://www.gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=649292

good:
http://www.gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=105627
http://www.gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=116285


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 7, 2010)

> What comes into your mind when you hear "Dragon"?



Chinese food... there's a restaurant across from my bank called "The Golden Dragon".  Best fried rice I've ever had.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I want to have or make a shirt saying
> "NEED SOME YURI HERE!"
> "NEED SOME YURI HERE!"
> "NEED SOME YURI HERE!"



If you can find away to make it so i can get an account on FA, (they arent letting ppl make new ones right now), then i would draw yuri for you. purely out of the kindness of my heart


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> when i meant a step from fine art, i meant less hardcore... okay, here are some examples.


 oh... ok now i get what u mean ^^ so you dont like bondage or S&M then?  thats actually something my GF likes....


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh... ok now i get what u mean ^^ so you dont like bondage or S&M then?  thats actually something my GF likes....




My gf looooooves bdsm... and i like.... d, maybe???? lol.
i just like less graphic hentai... oh shit... i forgot to put a NSFW warning... oh well


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> My gf looooooves bdsm... and i like.... d, maybe???? lol.
> i just like less graphic hentai... oh shit... i forgot to put a NSFW warning... oh well


 mine thinks its ok :/  she wont do any of it though -_-  she only likes the anime with it in it...  
its fine... we were talking about yuri and such. its assumed to be NSFW i think...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> mine thinks its ok :/  she wont do any of it though -_-  she only likes the anime with it in it...
> its fine... we were talking about yuri and such. its assumed to be NSFW i think...




I was worried about NSFW more along the lines of not being banned, since it violates forum rules to not say NSFW. 
You're smart ^^ you obviously know i'm posting links to hentai


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I was worried about NSFW more along the lines of not being banned, since it violates forum rules to not say NSFW.
> You're smart ^^ you obviously know i'm posting links to hentai


 ohhhh.... ok ^^  ban = bad
i dont have to be smart to know that! :3


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ohhhh.... ok ^^  ban = bad
> i dont have to be smart to know that! :3



along the lines of B&...
have you ever clicked on "user CP", and then realised what it sounded like and lolled??? b/c when i noticed that, after using FAF for like, 2 weeks, i died. lmaoing


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not serious....I prefer canids (almighty dog cock ftw!) as I look up to dragons to fill a noble role in a book or something rather than being giant horny bastards (Hehe I'm totally singling you out Quayza).



wheres quayza when we need him >:3


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> wheres quayza when we need him >:3



isnt he a dragon, not a dog?????


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> If you can find away to make it so i can get an account on FA, (they arent letting ppl make new ones right now), then i would draw yuri for you. purely out of the kindness of my heart


should be back up after the new AUP is put up


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> isnt he a dragon, not a dog?????



yes but everybody loves him ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> isnt he a dragon, not a dog?????


 Oh, he is a dragon... He is...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, he is a dragon... He is...



wtf???????????????????????????
so cryptic.......


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> should be back up after the new AUP is put up



that's when i'm getting an account. i dont want the username SlayerMidnight taken b4 i get it


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> that's when i'm getting an account. i dont want the username SlayerMidnight taken b4 i get it


 i dont think itll be taken....  its a somewhat unique name.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think itll be taken....  its a somewhat unique name.




Thanks ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well you can also change your FAF name if it's taken, there's a thread where mods will do it (only once a year though).


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Thanks ^^


 np ^^
so do u draw a lot?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> np ^^
> so do u draw a lot?


 An art that is so rare to be seen in any normal human being. I can't even write correctly.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 7, 2010)

Fin Fang Foom


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> mine thinks its ok :/  she wont do any of it though -_-  she only likes the anime with it in it...



bleh actually doing it is all the fun.... and those are not so graphic =p need the hardcore torture ones! muahahaha


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 8, 2010)

A dragon.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

I remember Ding Dong, my favorite ebay chinise stuff seller.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> np ^^
> so do u draw a lot?



When i have time ^^... the musical and general highschool stuff has been getting in the way... i dont draw a ton of furry stuff, though.



KashakuTatsu said:


> bleh actually doing it is all the fun.... and those are not so graphic =p need the hardcore torture ones! muahahaha



You're kinky...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> When i have time ^^... the musical and general highschool stuff has been getting in the way... i dont draw a ton of furry stuff, though.


Show us your work. We are eagr to see it.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Show us your work. We are eagr to see it.



I will... just let me get an account on FA... actually, i also need a program to convert PDF to images///work with my scanner.... can you help?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I will... just let me get an account on FA... actually, i also need a program to convert PDF to images///work with my scanner.... can you help?


Well, google it.
No really. PDF to JPG converter or something.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

I will return


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I will... just let me get an account on FA... actually, i also need a program to convert PDF to images///work with my scanner.... can you help?



PDFs....to images?? MARF??!!?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> PDFs....to images?? MARF??!!?



So here's a drawing.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> So here's a drawing.



i like the hair :3


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i like the hair :3



Thanks, man. ^^


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Thanks, man. ^^



no problem! 
and the scarf looks cool too!


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 8, 2010)

*USE ICE BEAM!

IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!*


Dragon-types are such masochists. :c


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> *USE ICE BEAM!
> 
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!*
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> So here's a drawing.


make the feet a little bigger there to small, i like the hair also ^^


----------



## Krasl (Mar 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> make the feet a little bigger there to small, i like the hair also ^^



yay! i'm not the only one! ^0^


----------



## Vienna (Mar 9, 2010)

I think of that awesome dragon from the neverending story... other than that i think of puff the magic dragon


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 9, 2010)

Shoot... I wanna go to the Golden Dragon for some fried rice, right now.........   >.<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Shoot... I wanna go to the Golden Dragon for some fried rice, right now......... >.<


It's overfried because the dragon went through the fire and flames.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's overfried because the dragon went through the fire and flames.



Yep. He freakin' carried on too. The bastard...


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Used to think of Draco from Dragonheart, now that's to the fandom the first thing that comes into mind is the village sacrifice being bent over a rock by the dragon


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> make the feet a little bigger there to small, i like the hair also ^^



Thanks ^^

ya, i usually draw ppl with pretty big feet, (mostly because of classic megaman), but this time it escaped me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Yep. He freakin' carried on too. The bastard...



I hope it won't poop in soup.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Me. No arguments. lol.


----------



## Liam (Mar 9, 2010)

For some reason, Exunod pops up when I think of "Dragon"
I don't know why.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Liam said:


> For some reason, Exunod pops up when I think of "Dragon"
> I don't know why.


It's because where there is smoke, they pinch back.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's overfried because the dragon went through the fire and flames.



No, because it's smokey, and filled with chicken-y gooodness!  Best damn fried rice ever created.........


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

Various forms considering how diverse dragons were (Even in mythology, not before people decided to have some fun with 'em)


There also can be Eastern Dragons too, you know.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> There also can be Eastern Dragons too, you know.


Yeah, but wings are so sexy...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, but wings are so sexy...


some eastern have wings ya know


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> some eastern have wings ya know


Yeah, but all the drawings i've seen of Eastern dragons w/ wingsm the wings are TINY!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, but all the drawings i've seen of Eastern dragons w/ wingsm the wings are TINY!


there are some large ones =3


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's because where there is smoke, they pinch back.



gahhhhh stop making YTP references :V


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

fuck you i'm a dragon


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> there are some large ones =3


OK, now I'm curious.  Pics, please!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

The above post is pretty great out of context.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> The above post is pretty great out of context.


*LOL*


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragons invoke an image of power and majesty for me.
Perhaps with a small hint of danger. : )


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Telnac said:


> OK, now I'm curious.  Pics, please!


look up YingLong
Those are the Winged Eastern Dragons


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

Burninating the countryside.... Burninating the peasants....


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2010)

"Slay"


----------



## Liam (Mar 11, 2010)

Burns.  Burns that hurt.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Sean Connery-Dragon Heart


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Sean Connery-Dragon Heart



And associated porn?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> And associated porn?


oh yes that too :V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-type. That's about it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Sean Connery-Dragon Heart


Does he drop good loot? 

Also fuck I remember that movie from my childhood...


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

now I feel old... lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does he drop good loot?
> 
> Also fuck I remember that movie from my childhood...



yea his heart :V


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also fuck I remember that movie from my childhood...



So do I. : ) I still love it! And I actually enjoyed the sequel as a kid as well.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> look up YingLong
> Those are the Winged Eastern Dragons



Winged Eastern Dragons are an anomaly found only in early dragon lore and the use of it was phased out rather quickly...wings are not part of the archetype.

So says the great and mighty Trpdwarf.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Winged Eastern Dragons are an anomaly found only in early dragon lore and the use of it was phased out rather quickly...wings are not part of the archetype.
> 
> So says the great and mighty Trpdwarf.


Yinglong's still existed once in the lore right =3


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Winged Eastern Dragons are an anomaly found only in early dragon lore


Sure is wings around here. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Yinglong's still existed once in the lore right =3



Yar...but the use of wings in general is not an archetype. It was on a few, only a few, and never really caught on. It was phased out.

Hence why most depictions, most sculptures, and most mythology involves wingless dragons with eastern dragons....that is the standard archetype.

EDIT: If you want to call it a dragon, the South American "Dragon" had wings...and feathers...and looked a bit like a Eastern Dragon. It's teeth also looked like carved bulky rock. It was a primitive looking thing. Part of it's composite though is based on the Birds of Paradise.

Edit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2050665/ is a pretty nice depiction by a furry artist.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yar...but the use of wings in general is not an archetype. It was on a few, only a few, and never really caught on. It was phased out.
> 
> Hence why most depictions, most sculptures, and most mythology involves wingless dragons with eastern dragons....that is the standard archetype.


So they simply phase out Yinglongs cause of others not having wings


I feel sorry for Yinglongs now TwT


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> So they simply phase out Yinglongs cause of others not having wings
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for Yinglongs now TwT



It might be because that particular part of the mythology may have lost meaning to the people (then again Yinglong was supposed to be a important figure and there is only one Yinglong), as things go along. It was never really integrated into the mythos as a constant. It's why I call it an anomaly. It(the use of wings to depict them) exists but it wasn't very common or very popular. That's probably because most depictions show the dragons flying but they don't need wings apparently as per at least Chinese Mythology. You had some that would appear to almost float on clouds. Others lived in the water ways....anyway...it's interesting that THAT...anomaly bears some resemblance to the south American mythological critter Quetzalcoatl. Which still makes me wonder if that group that came up with the feathered serpent thing might have had cross influence from the early Chinese who at one time had an early fleet that used to parade their wealth until a ruler called an end to it, started up isolationism of sorts, and let the fleet rot.

I still want to track down dates and stuff to figure out how it all matches up. It's very interesting. Yinglong....might have been in import in or import out...that happens with lore, and mythology. When two cultures meet, sharing happens.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It might be because that particular part of the mythology may have lost meaning to the people (then again Yinglong was supposed to be a important figure), as things go along. It was never really integrated into the mythos as a constant. It's why I call it an anomaly. It exists but it wasn't very common or very popular. That's probably because most depictions show the dragons flying but they don't need wings apparently as per at least Chinese Mythology. You had some that would appear to almost float on clouds. Others lived in the water ways....anyway...it's interesting that THAT...anomaly bears some resemblance to the south American mythological critter Quetzalcoatl. Which still makes me wonder if that group that came up with the feathered serpent thing might have had cross influence from the early Chinese who at one time had an early fleet that used to parade their wealth until a ruler called an end to it, started up isolationism of sorts, and let the fleet rot.
> 
> Maybe "Yinglongs" was an early import fazed out...or maybe it lives on in sorts with the South American-cousin.
> 
> I still want to track down dates and stuff to figure out how it all matches up. It's very interesting.


actually I notice that now, maybe you should actually check it out


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

any dragons wanna yiff aim me i love scalies


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> any dragons wanna yiff aim me i love scalies


book me for next month :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> actually I notice that now, maybe you should actually check it out



From just preliminary digging so far it's looking plausible but I'd really need to sit down to cross reference dates, and see how things match up. Right now it looks as though it could.

It's more than just looking at when the people lived, both groups, but also looking into the naval history of China, and the migration and travels of the people who the South American "dragon" is associated from where they are known to have been and where they are known to have gone...and see how dating works out. If the Chinese had fleets out at the right time, it's possible they explored as far as southwest America....which is a place the early Aztec people once lived if the information is correct.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> From just preliminary digging so far it's looking plausible but I'd really need to sit down to cross reference dates, and see how things match up. Right now it looks as though it could.
> 
> It's more than just looking at when the people lived, both groups, but also looking into the naval history of China, and the migration and travels of the people who the South American "dragon" is associated from where they are known to have been and where they are known to have gone...and see how dating works out. If the Chinese had fleets out at the right time, it's possible they explored as far as southwest America....which is a place the early Aztec people once lived if the information is correct.


 Too bad it was too primitive by that time. Don't overestimate the Chinese back than. They were struggling with internal affairs at that time.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> book me for next month :V



anytime <3 i'm always up for lovin'


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Too bad it was too primitive by that time. Don't overestimate the Chinese back than. They were struggling with internal affairs at that time.



Err...I'm no so certain you could term the early Chinese fleet "Primitive" but that's me. They made it all the way to Singapore if I've got my history correct


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Err...I'm no so certain you could term the early Chinese fleet "Primitive" but that's me. They made it all the way to Singapore if I've got my history correct


But Mexica is a different story. I never said primitive, I said TOO primitive for that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> But Mexica is a different story.



They didn't start out in Mexica, dude. Some new theories place China as being the first non-native's to stumble across the America's....I don't know the specifics yet...

But I digress, you can't pretend there isn't an overwhelming similarity between the Aztec's and their Winged Serpent, and the Chinese's anomaly, the winged dragon Yinglong. It could be just coincidence...or perhaps it might not be. There is a lot about history that we thought we knew and that constantly gets refined as we fine more and more evidence of stuff.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> They didn't start out in Mexica, dude. Some new theories place China as being the first non-native's to stumble across the America's....I don't know the specifics yet.


 I meant TO Mexica.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I meant TO Mexica.



I'm not following, either that or you are not following.

You talking about as in the Chinese getting from China to Mexico? You can't think like that. You're dealing with history. Boundaries change. The Aztecs were not confined to what we call president day Mexico in the past. Their beginnings certainly were not there. Further North, possibly.

But that aside, if you knew your history you'd know that the early Chinese fleet WAS NOT PRIMITIVE...as you might think.

Also READ: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sultan/explorers.html
The early Chinese actually made impressive achievements when it comes to sailing and to vessels period. They were AHEAD compared to other areas. I have no doubt they would have had the capability to reach across the ocean and hit the the western part of the Americas if they headed that way. If they tried to set up trading with the local people that would possibly have hit them right in the path of some of your early Mayan people's....if the time matches up.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not following, either that or you are not following.
> 
> You talking about as in the Chinese getting from China to Mexico? You can't think like that. You're dealing with history. Boundaries change. The Aztecs were not confined to what we call president day Mexico in the past. Their beginnings certainly were not there. Further North, possibly.
> 
> ...


 Thats not what I mean... I really don't feel like explaining right now. I know where the Aztecs were. I was being sarcastic about "Mexica."


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Thats not what I mean... I really don't feel like explaining right now. I know where the Aztecs were. I was being sarcastic about "Mexica."



I know you were. That said.....you did say "Too bad the fleet was primitive". I'm just saying....the fleet wasn't primitive.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know you were. That said.....you did say "Too bad the fleet was primitive". I'm just saying....the fleet wasn't primitive.


 It wasn't, but it wasn't "advanced" enough to make it.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

A cotton candy breathing giant lizard that has no wings, but uses the hopes and dreams of little children to power its flight.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It wasn't, but it wasn't "advanced" enough to make it.



Dude, stop being ignorant. Seriously. It's making my brain hurt.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Dude, stop being ignorant. Seriously.


 Are you calling me ignorant? I think I've studied enough about the Chinese, considering that I've actually learned about their history in their country.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Are you calling me ignorant? I think I've studied enough about the Chinese, considering that I've actually learned about their history in their country.



Yes I'm calling you ignorant because you are. You can make claims till you are blue in the face about "Well I'm learning about their history".

There are 10 years olds in good schools learning about the history of different countries. Does that make them experts? No. Neither it does it make you or me. It's pretty damn obvious they were well ahead of their time. If you look into what is known about their early exploits you would realize how ignorant you sound when you assume that they were too "primitive" to cross the ocean and his the west side of the Americas if they tried.

EDIT: I'm not saying they did or didn't, but the possibility is definitely there. Even if they couldn't make it back they could have tried. There are cases now of Chinese descendants being found in places where the ships wrecked and the people settled.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

*looks and forms a one-person circle*
Fight. Fight. Fight. Fight!

I'm sorry, that was uncalled for...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Whispers* "And this is why I don't like women all that much....few exceptions but here's a fine example."


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yes I'm calling you ignorant because you are. You can make claims till you are blue in the face about "Well I'm learning about their history".
> 
> There are 10 years olds in good schools learning about the history of different countries. Does that make them experts? No. Neither it does it make you or me. It's pretty damn obvious they were well ahead of their time. If you look into what is known about their early exploits you would realize how ignorant you sound when you assume that they were too "primitive" to cross the ocean and his the west side of the Americas if they tried.


 
Sigh, during this time period, I do hope you realize that the Chinese might have been at their peak at their ancient times, but you must realize that just because they were ahead of their time in some areas, does not mean all... The water near the Chinese coastline are pretty treacherous and unpredictable and the distance between China and the Aztecs are far beyond the use of ships of those designs and material. You must realize how dangerous and how large the Pacific ocean is. This is MUCH bigger than the Atlantic and near the Ring of Fire, which was active during that time period. There is more to it than just plain technology, otherwise, we would be in flying cars by now. Just because you watched Discovery/History Channel does not give you knowledge. It is a theory and not all theories are right. I've seen some BS stuffs on the Discovery/History channel I will add.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Whispers* "And this is why I don't like women all that much....few exceptions but here's a fine example."


 
*bro fists*
lol.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *looks and forms a one-person circle*
> Fight. Fight. Fight. Fight!
> 
> I'm sorry, that was uncalled for...


 
Lol, that was actually good.



Scotty1700 said:


> *Whispers* "And this is why I don't like women all that much....few exceptions but here's a fine example."


Women are nothing but trouble =P


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *bro fists*
> lol.




*returns the bro fist* Down with women! (Except ratte and zrcalo, they're sweet)


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Whispers* "And this is why I don't like women all that much....few exceptions but here's a fine example."


Why, because there's an argument and a girl happens to be winning, so she seems to be the bitch here? 

I mean, I know all of you are fags in here, but that seems a little too sexist.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Why, because there's an argument and a girl happens to be winning, so she seems to be the bitch here?
> 
> I mean, I know all of you are fags in here, but that seems a little too sexist.


She is actually pretty ignorant... I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

I wub woman!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Why, because there's an argument and a girl happens to be winning, so she seems to be the bitch here?
> 
> I mean, I know all of you are fags in here, but that seems a little too sexist.


 
I'm heterosexual actually...


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> She is actually pretty ignorant... I'm just being lazy.


Oh, sure. How about trying next time, then?


Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I'm heterosexual actually...


:high-five:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, sure. How about trying next time, then?


She is arguing that they had a solid technology structure that basically means nothing in the treacherous Pacific Ocean. That is like saying the Titanic cannot sink.

This is not the quiet, peaceful Atlantic Ocean. The unstable ring of fire can be located here and the tides and water are quite tricky. Not to mention how fast food can spoil out in the climate of the Pacific. True, Chinese food are suited to long a last time, but their nutrition and lack of calories in food, however neglects that. They have to eat more of it to get a more fair amount of energy than some of the food that other nations eat. Their ships (Most of them), depending on design, are not truly outfitted for this kind of long-distance and there is no reason why they are attempting to do this. What is the purpose of going out to nowhere, when most people believed the Earth was flat? Yes, even the "advanced" Chinese believed this also. They had a treacherous trade route named the Silk Road, but it was the European traders that had to come to them, not them to Europe. Also, there are still hundreds of thousands of hungry peasants still in China, despite the prosperity, just like the Industrial Revolution. Why would they focus on sailing to the unknown when they have unrest? There are enemies near the Himalayas and from the North. Chinese relationship with Japan is souring... And I do remember them having several conflicts with Korea and Japan


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Sigh, during this time period, I do hope you realize that the Chinese might have been at their peak at their ancient times, but you must realize that just because they were ahead of their time in some areas, does not mean all... The water near the Chinese coastline are pretty treacherous and unpredictable and the distance between China and the Aztecs are far beyond the use of ships of those designs and material. You must realize how dangerous and how large the Pacific ocean is. This is MUCH bigger than the Atlantic and near the Ring of Fire, which was active during that time period. There is more to it than just plain technology, otherwise, we would be in flying cars by now. Just because you watched Discovery/History Channel does not give you knowledge. It is a theory and not all theories are right. I've seen some BS stuffs on the Discovery/History channel I will add.



The coast line of China is irrelevant. They built their fleet. They managed that bad coastlines and unpredictable weather or not. They made use of it and archeologists are finding evidence of where this fleet made it to, such as Africa, Singapore, India...Taiwan(what we presently call these places.)

I am fully aware of how dangerous the Pacific Ocean is. I am just stating the obvious...it's possible that they could have made it to the Americas. Did they make it? I'm not saying they did or they didn't. I can say they didn't have to go straight across. That said lol...I like how you assume that my sources came from the TV. Keep playing kiddo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Why, because there's an argument and a girl happens to be winning, so she seems to be the bitch here?
> 
> I mean, I know all of you are fags in here, but that seems a little too sexist.



Wow...these two newfurs are arguing about something dumb on the internet as they have nothing better to do. Icarus is trolling gays, I'm merely stating my opinion...congrats people, you summarized the whole FAF in less than 10 posts.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> The coast line of China is irrelevant. They built their fleet and they built it well. They made us of it and archeologists are finding evidence of where this fleet made it to, such as Africa, Singapore, India...Taiwan(what we presently call these places.
> 
> I am fully aware of how dangerous the Pacific Ocean is. I am just stating the obvious...it's possible that they could have made it to the Americas. Did they make it? I'm not saying they did or they didn't.


 They built it well and the ships were advanced for their time, but not advanced enough for it. They had no reason to outfit their ships for such a treacherous and long journey. Their ships were designed for something else, such as rivers inland.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow...these two newfurs are arguing about something dumb on the internet as they have nothing better to do. Icarus is trolling gays, I'm merely stating my opinion...congrats people, you summarized the whole FAF in less than 10 posts.


Sadly, I do have nothing to do right now and I have no problem with it. I love debating. Nothing wrong with that? It's not like I'm taking it personally.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow...these two newfurs are arguing about something dumb on the internet as they have nothing better to do. Icarus is trolling gays, I'm merely stating my opinion...congrats people, you summarized the whole FAF in less than 10 posts.


 
You forgot the most important part...
Me! 
/ego


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow...these two newfurs are arguing about something dumb on the internet as they have nothing better to do. Icarus is trolling gays, I'm merely stating my opinion...congrats people, you summarized the whole FAF in less than 10 posts.


Trpdwarf joined in 2008.

And is sticking up for someone unfairly insulted really trolling now?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Trpdwarf joined in 2008.
> 
> And is sticking up for someone unfairly insulted really trolling now?


I think he was remarking purely about your comments about "fags." You weren't really trolling gays, though.


AND HEY! I'm NOT gay!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> She is arguing that they had a solid technology structure that basically means nothing in the treacherous Pacific Ocean. That is like saying the Titanic cannot sink.
> 
> This is not the quiet, peaceful Atlantic Ocean. The unstable ring of fire can be located here and the tides and water are quite tricky. Not to mention how fast food can spoil out in the climate of the Pacific. True, Chinese food are suited to long a last time, but their nutrition and lack of calories in food, however neglects that. They have to eat more of it to get a more fair amount of energy than some of the food that other nations eat. Their ships (Most of them), depending on design, are not truly outfitted for this kind of long-distance and there is no reason why they are attempting to do this. What is the purpose of going out to nowhere, when most people believed the Earth was flat? Yes, even the "advanced" Chinese believed this also. They had a treacherous trade route named the Silk Road, but it was the European traders that had to come to them, not them to Europe. Also, there are still hundreds of thousands of hungry peasants still in China, despite the prosperity, just like the Industrial Revolution. Why would they focus on sailing to the unknown when they have unrest? There are enemies near the Himalayas and from the North. Chinese relationship with Japan is souring... And I do remember them having several conflicts with Korea and Japan



You're cute.

I know perfectly well that there is a world of difference between the two oceans. I know perfectly well that they were not suited to long term oceanic travel without stops.

I also know perfectly well that you don't have to reach the Americas from there by crossing the ocean straight up. and Japan alone would have been a stumbling block to go the opposite way.

I know perfectly well that if they can make it to Africa, apparently "RING OF FIRE RAWR" Is not that big of a deal. That said, it's not that big of a stretch that they might have tried to go that way. Again I am not saying "THEY DID MAKE IT". The option was there to try.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You're cute.
> 
> I know perfectly well that there is a world of difference between the two oceans. I know perfectly well that they were not suited to long term oceanic travel without stops
> 
> ...


 
>.< I am not cute!


Cape Hope is infamous for it's treacherous waters and rocks too... Thats why Europeans AVOIDED it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You forgot the most important part...
> Me!
> /ego



Hehe, and the shere awesomeness of some furries, they just blow everyone else outta the water.



Icarus615 said:


> Trpdwarf joined in 2008.
> 
> And is sticking up for someone unfairly insulted really trolling now?



Arguing about something dumb is what a little kiddie would do. It's one thing to debate but it's another to call the other person stupid for not agreeing with the others' logic. Date joined has NOTHING to do with maturity aka "being a newfur or not".



Dragon-Shark said:


> I think he was remarking purely about your comments about "fags." You weren't really trolling gays, though.
> 
> AND HEY! I'm NOT gay!



This, do you honestly thing gays want to be called anything offensive...they get enough trash from dumb flamers that hate for no reason as it is.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Arguing about something dumb is what a little kiddie would do. It's one thing to debate but it's another to call the other person stupid for not agreeing with the others' logic. Date joined has NOTHING to do with maturity aka "being a newfur or not".
> .


There's nothing immature about having a debate. Funny thing is, you're arguing too, which makes you a hypocrite =P


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, and the shere awesomeness of some furries, they just blow everyone else outta the water.


 
*feels fuzzy*
Well thank you.
Y'know, I really wish I could upload my art. I don't want to use a real raccoon picture, so Tina Fey will just have to do until my scanner is up and running.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> >.< I am not cute!
> 
> 
> Cape Hope is infamous for it's treacherous waters and rocks too... Thats why Europeans AVOIDED it.



You are cute. You are like one of those children on Gaia-online. Absolutely adorable.



Dragon-Shark said:


> There's nothing immature about having a  debate. Funny thing is, you're arguing too, which makes you a hypocrite  =P



I'll have to agree here that a debate is not immature exactly. In fact being willing to banter back and forth can a mature thing.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You are cute. You are like one of those children on Gaia-online. Absolutely adorable.


I hate you


Lol


No counter-argument? =P


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Arguing about something dumb is what a little kiddie would do. It's one thing to debate but it's another to call the other person stupid for not agreeing with the others' logic. Date joined has NOTHING to do with maturity aka "being a newfur or not".


Yes, because it certainly seems like a couple of immature kids are arguing here. This is a valid argument, and whether or not you find important doesn't mean everybody shares your opinion. And "newfur" normally means "new to the furry fandom", not somebody who acts young.



Scotty1700 said:


> This, do you honestly thing gays want to be called anything offensive...they get enough trash from dumb flamers that hate for no reason as it is.


You didn't exactly see it that way here:


Scotty1700 said:


> *Whispers* "And this is why I don't like women all that much....few exceptions but here's a fine example."


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes, because it certainly seems like a couple of immature kids are arguing here. This is a valid argument, and whether or not you find important doesn't mean everybody shares your opinion. And "newfur" normally means "new to the furry fandom", not somebody who acts young.
> 
> 
> You didn't exactly see it that way here:


This


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I hate you
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...



No, because it's irrelevant that and as dangerous as it may be  Cape Hope is something Europeans navigated around during the slave trade. EDIT: This is like your "RING OF FIRE" thing. It may be an issue but...it didn't stop them from making the ships. Bad coast lines might be an issue but it didn't stop them from having that early extensive naval escapade.

That said I want to point out that about the whole "RING OF FIRE"....there was an early civilization that may have inspired Plato's "Atlantis" that had an extensive navy and maintained it, even after several quakes forced them to re-engineer their buildings to take stresses better. That area was known for earthquakes and volcano. It was not until Thera blew her top, that the group lost it's navy. Even Tsunamis....as long as you are in open ocean they are not that much of a problem to a ship. You don't feel the effects of such things until the waves energy hits a certain part of a shore-line and starts to feel bottom. Even then you need to be docked at the shore, or be on the shore or near the surge area to feel it's effects.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> There's nothing immature about having a debate. Funny thing is, you're arguing too, which makes you a hypocrite =P



Bite me sir dragon...Just kidding, nothing personal but I still find it dumb. Just use google, prove them wrong and go on with yiffing it up.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> No, because it's irrelevant that and as dangerous as it may be Cape Hope is something Europeans navigated around during the slave trade.


By going to the West Coast of Africa like Nigeria? I doubt the Chinese could have went through Africa like that, they're not conditioned to that and they probably don't have that much supplies.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bite me sir dragon...Just kidding, nothing personal but I still find it dumb. Just use google, prove them wrong and go on with yiffing it up.


That is your opinion and that's true. From other people's view, we probably look like babbling idiots.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> That is your opinion and that's true. From other people's view, we probably look like babbling idiots.



I wouldn't say you're babbling idiots but striking up an argument whilst bantering offenses back and forth just isn't the way to do it and thus:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't say you're babbling idiots but striking up an argument whilst bantering offenses back and forth just isn't the way to do it and thus:


 I find it to be more fun.... And... She started it >.< She's one mean bitch.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I find it to be more fun.... And... She started it >.< She's one mean bitch.



I think it's just her time is all. She does seem kinda mean at times (Oh noes! A mean furry!) but I'm sure she's not too bad once you get to understand her.


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't say you're babbling idiots but striking up an argument whilst bantering offenses back and forth just isn't the way to do it


So, in other words, the actual debate that has been going on here is the immature, "wrong way to do it", and the more mature way to handle arguments is posting tired memes and image macros?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

In Dragon-Shark's deffense, I haven't seen him give a single personal atta-



Dragon-Shark said:


> She's one mean bitch.


 
Sorry, I tried. Debating isn't for me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think it's just her time is all. She does seem kinda mean at times (Oh noes! A mean furry!) but I'm sure she's not too bad once you get to understand her.


What do you mean by "understand?" As in knowing her or understanding her unusually aggressive behavior?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So, in other words, the actual debate that has been going on here is the immature, "wrong way to do it", and the more mature way to handle arguments is posting tired memes and image macros?



Quit trolling. If anything, the debates belong in rants/raves and not the awesomesauce that is the den.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> the awesomesauce that is the den.


 
It's because I'm here, isn't it?
[further ego inflation]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> It's because I'm here, isn't it?
> [further ego inflation]



Hehe, you're funny ^__^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> It's because I'm here, isn't it?
> [further ego inflation]


 Yes, you're very special :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

*raises hand* I AM SORRY FOR GETTING TRP ALL INTO RESEARCHING A POSSIBLE CONNECTION BETWEEN THE YINGLONG AND QUETZALCOATL.


Now quiet and let the two debate on the possibilities of either if or not the Chinese could of made it to the region the Aztecs resided.


and scott go yiff someone like you always do >[


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

I would take it easy on the compliments. My ego may just get too large and suffocate those nearby...

But seriously, thanks.
I just try and ease the tension. It seems like every topic has an argument. I just give my own frivolous take on it.

EDIT: *looks at Crysix Corps*
Holy mother of god, there's no way those can be natural.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *raises hand* I AM SORRY FOR GETTING TRP ALL INTO RESEARCHING A POSSIBLE CONNECTION BETWEEN THE YINGLONG AND QUETZALCOATL.
> 
> 
> Now quiet and let the two debate on the possibilities of either if or not the Chinese could of made it to the region the Aztecs resided.
> ...


 Popcorn anyone? This might be a long debate o-o


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Popcorn anyone? This might be a long debate o-o


expect at least 2 more pages of you and Trp going at it


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Quit trolling. If anything, the debates belong in rants/raves and not the awesomesauce that is the den.


Oh, I forgot, this is furry fandom, where disagreements=trolling. I'll try and stop making any sensible posts so I can fit in with all of you amazing and smart people.

-23 IQ.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> expect at least 2 more pages of you and Trp going at it


 Awesome, I'm going to play my favorite music to pump me up D:< Round 2, here I come, bitches


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> expect at least 2 more pages of you and Trp going at it


 
Let's take bets.
I'm guessing 3 pages.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> By going to the West Coast of Africa like Nigeria? I doubt the Chinese could have went through Africa like that, they're not conditioned to that and they probably don't have that much supplies.



I'm not saying how they did it. They just did it and it was not by river because no such route exists.



Dragon-Shark said:


> Awesome, I'm going to play my favorite music  to pump me up D:< Round 2, here I come, bitches



You're not putting up enough of an argument to warrant two more pages. You are not even backing up your points when I address them. I'd rather play WoW because that's more interesting that arguing with your royal cuteness. Besides what is left to argue? I only took issue when you called the fleet too primitive to try. I didn't say they did make it to the western part of the Americas and neither can I argue that for no evidence exists yet.

I'm aggressive with people who are history ignorant. You're not completely ignorant so it's no fun pounding information into your head.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and scott go yiff someone like you always do >[



I tried...got shut down 
Give you three guesses as to who it was too...god I'm gullible.



Icarus615 said:


> Oh, I forgot, this is furry fandom, where disagreements=trolling. I'll try and stop making any sensible posts so I can fit in with all of you amazing and smart people.
> 
> -23 IQ.



Yessir, you're correct my friend.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I tried...got shut down
> Give you three guesses as to who it was too...god I'm gullible.


 Heckler? Ouch


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not saying how they did it. They just did it and it was not by river because no such route exists.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not putting up enough of an argument to warrant two pages. You are not even backing up your points when I address them. I'd rather play WoW because that's more interesting that arguing with your royal cuteness.


well damn
guess I wont learn more then, anyway good luck on continuing researching the possible connection then Trp =3



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> EDIT: *looks at Crysix Corps*
> Holy mother of god, there's no way those can be natural.



JUSTIFIED: my friend Fiance has natural DD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not saying how they did it. They just did it and it was not by river because no such route exists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorant? How am I historically ignorant? I can't back it up when you're not arguing with me lol. All it seems to me is that you're just saying that I'm too "ignorant" to argue against. It seems that all you do is get your info from History channel and you pretend you know everything.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 11, 2010)

Guys, guys. Let's all just calm down. C'mon, big group hug!

Followed by yiffing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Guys, guys. Let's all just calm down. C'mon, big group hug!
> 
> Followed by yiffing.



*Hugz* Yay to yiffing!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Guys, guys. Let's all just calm down. C'mon, big group hug!
> 
> Followed by yiffing.


>[ get out


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> >[ get out



NO U


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> NO U


only if you leave first


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> only if you leave first



How bout I come and go...will BOTH of you leave then?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How bout I come and go...will BOTH of you leave then?


no


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no



Fine, guess I'll leave.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2010)

I was out today... stopped by the Golden Dragon, and had me an order of chicken-fried rice... YUMMM.........


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

*What comes into your mind when you hear "Dragon"?






*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 11, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ignorant? How am I historically ignorant? I can't back it up when you're not arguing with me lol. All it seems to me is that you're just saying that I'm too "ignorant" to argue against. It seems that all you do is get your info from History channel and you pretend you know everything.



I'm not repeating myself. That and let me know when you decide to stop assuming I watch the history channel for information. I stopped watching TV when I stopped being able to catch Mythbusters and get enough sleep for my classes. Television is pretty useless these days...in that it is uninteresting. Just like your pot shot attempts at arguments by throwing things my way that I pick apart each time.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not repeating myself. That and let me know when you decide to stop assuming I watch the history channel for information. I stopped watching TV when I stopped being able to catch Mythbusters and get enough sleep for my classes. Television is pretty useless these days...in that it is uninteresting. Just like your pot shot attempts at arguments by throwing things my way that I pick apart each time.


 How did you pick it apart? You hardly gave me a good response which I could easily counterattack.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Please, lets not nerdrage.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Please, lets not nerdrage.



Fried rice, people... fried rice!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Please, lets not nerdrage.


 Pfft, I have the liberty to. And I'm not raging lol.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, I have the liberty to. And I'm not raging lol.



Heh indeed you do sir!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Fried rice, people... fried rice!


the only good rice is Shrimp Fried Rice >3


----------



## Garreth (Mar 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the only good rice is Shrimp Fried Rice >3



Amen.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the only good rice is Shrimp Fried Rice >3



Though I like the chicken too, I can't argue with this.  Though I think the "Happy Family" is the best...


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 12, 2010)

felix-leg said:


> So as the title says I'm interesting in clichÃ©s and stereotypes about those scaly (or furred) creatures . I'm getting some "marketing research" for my next picture .




What comes into my head?


"Mrrrr...." :3


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw a preview of 'How to Train Your Dragon' yesterday... you guys are _gonna _love this film! Make sure to see it in 3D, too.

What comes into my mind when I hear 'dragon'? Depends on whether it's said in terror (_Ohmigod - dragon!!!_) or in awe (_Oh yeah, dragon!!_) In the first case, run away; in the second case, press ahead cautiously.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> What comes into my head?
> 
> 
> _"Mrrrr...." :3_



there is no message

how could that be possible


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 12, 2010)

_Eragon_
they spelled 'dragon' wrong :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> _Eragon_
> they spelled 'dragon' wrong :/



It's because their keyboard was made in korea.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

COCKS


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> COCKS


a dragon in a Sean Connery accent saying COCKS


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> COCKS





Crysix Corps said:


> a dragon in a Sean Connery accent saying COCKS



A rapist that faps to fuel and enjoys maccaroni N' cheese that 11 years old young guy that sleeps with him and bathes with him made  = dragon
OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Tolbia (Mar 12, 2010)

MY MUM


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's because their keyboard was made in korea.



And the Author had assburgers.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And the Author had assburgers.


The assburgers are made of Ronald's ass in mcdonalds.
Why does every city in america have mcdonalds?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why does every city in america have mcdonalds?



$


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The assburgers are made of Ronald's ass in mcdonalds.
> Why does every city in america have mcdonalds?


its not that bad, Florida has the honor title for having the Biggest McDonald in the US


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its not that bad, Florida has the honor title for having the Biggest McDonald in the US



Well they have to be big to fit all the oversized chairs in


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The assburgers are made of Ronald's ass in mcdonalds.
> Why does every city in america have mcdonalds?



because there's no laws against it.

every city has a walmart too

and a target, and a kmart, and some form of kroger.. and a barns'n nobles, and a billion other corporate things that are in every other city.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> $


No/

FAT



Crysix Corps said:


> its not that bad, Florida has the honor title for having the Biggest McDonald in the US



Shame - more fat people = more EW and less people to fap to



LizardKing said:


> Well they have to be big to fit all the oversized chairs in



That's why Ronald Mcdonald has such big boots, because
1) His feet are fat
2) There is a stench from rotten hamburgers



Zrcalo said:


> because there's no laws against it.
> 
> every city has a walmart too
> 
> and a target, and a kmart, and some form of kroger.. and a barns'n nobles, and a billion other corporate things that are in every other city.



I don't really know walmart, but these are shame.
I prefer speciality like www.geek.com


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2010)

<3


----------



## Liam (Mar 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> because there's no laws against it.
> 
> every city has a walmart too
> 
> and a target, and a kmart, and some form of kroger.. and a barns'n nobles, and a billion other corporate things that are in every other city.


I swear to god, every strip mall here has a state liquor store.
And then on the highways too, there are rest stops with them.

Oh, coming to take a break while driving?  How about downing a fifth of some whiskey to make the drive easier for you?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 12, 2010)

Liam said:


> I swear to god, every strip mall here has a state liquor store.
> And then on the highways too, there are rest stops with them.
> 
> Oh, coming to take a break while driving? How about downing a fifth of some whiskey to make the drive easier for you?


 LOL, that is some funny shit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Well they have to be big to fit all the oversized chairs in


no no, they got special chairs for fat folks, BENCHES. Mostly so they can hope the fat person falls back and cant get up


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

(>-_-(>O_O)>


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> less people to fap to



Could be a good thing... Not totally sure what fap is, but sounds like it falls under the "don't wanna know" category XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 13, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Could be a good thing... Not totally sure what fap is, but sounds like it falls under the "don't wanna know" category XD



You'll likely find out eventually if you stay long enough.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 13, 2010)

been able to avoid learning for over a year so prolly be able to hide from it for a long time XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

When I hear dragon baggage comes into my mind.
baggaageeee :3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> When I hear dragon baggage comes into my mind.
> baggaageeee :3



baggage you say?
hm...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> baggage you say?
> hm...


hm... you say?
baggage


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> hm... you say?
> baggage



...'ehcuot


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...'ehcuot



dragon tits


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> dragon tits



O_O

smexy...
lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> smexy...
> lol



:3
I am not that furry but I get a part of the thought about furry teetees.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> :3
> I am not that furry but I get a part of the thought about furry teetees.



lol, well, just find what you like and stick with it. ^_^
personally i love furry teetees!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, well, just find what you like and stick with it. ^_^
> personally i love furry teetees!



I subscribe


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I subscribe



cool ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

a very mean woman D=


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> a very mean woman D=



lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> a very mean woman D=



Who >:|


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Who >:|



an old thirty year old woman that has ten cats and lives with her fat, stinky, hairy cuzin that is into furry vore. p.s. she is also on her period.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Who >:|


any, now excuse me while I laugh at my co worker who has to go home to his old Dragon, she be very angry at him for staying at my place due to being drunk


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> any, now excuse me while I laugh at my co worker who has to go home to his old Dragon, she be very angry at him for staying at my place due to being drunk



lol, very interesting


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, very interesting


guess she rather have him drunk driving back home, than safely stay at a co workers place till it wears off


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> guess she rather have him drunk driving back home, than safely stay at a co workers place till it wears off



wow, that's messed up.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> any, now excuse me while I laugh at my co worker who has to go home to his old Dragon, she be very angry at him for staying at my place due to being drunk


His mom?
But he is adopted.


Crysix Corps said:


> guess she rather have him drunk driving back home, than safely stay at a co workers place till it wears off


Hehe
Penis


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> His mom?
> But he is adopted.
> 
> Hehe
> Penis



ROFL


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

hi


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hi


no >[


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

:C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hi



hi do you like corposes?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

When I hear dragon my avatar comes to mind.  I always think of the good old Lord of the Rings Dragons, like Smaug, and the Western dragons depicted in Dungeons and Dragons, but those were really heavily influenced by Tolkein, so they're basically the same thing.

A wise man once said "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are tasty and good with ketchup."


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> When I hear dragon my avatar comes to mind. I always think of the good old Lord of the Rings Dragons, like Smaug, and the Western dragons depicted in Dungeons and Dragons, but those were really heavily influenced by Tolkein, so they're basically the same thing.
> 
> A wise man once said "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are tasty and good with ketchup."


 o-o Everything tastes good with ketchup


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> When I hear dragon my avatar comes to mind.  I always think of the good old Lord of the Rings Dragons, like Smaug, and the Western dragons depicted in Dungeons and Dragons, but those were really heavily influenced by Tolkein, so they're basically the same thing.
> 
> A wise man once said "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are tasty and good with ketchup."



I've always felt bad for what happened to Smaug, but Bard-- the bloke who shot him-- inspired me to like archery (and the name Bard).


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 14, 2010)

how to train your dragon in real 3d coming out end of the month, HELLS YEA BOII!!!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> how to train your dragon in real 3d coming out end of the month, HELLS YEA BOII!!!!


You can't train a dragon >->


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You can't train a dragon >->


yea ya can, training them who they cant eat


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You can't train a dragon >->



"Faster, faster, yeah right there, that's good."


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> "Faster, faster, yeah right there, that's good."


XD


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> hi do you like corposes?



i dunno what corposes are.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD



Don't encourage him.

So, do Dragonfagons like those snake-centaur creatures? Nagi or something.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yea ya can, training them who they cant eat


I will eat anything I please. And so can everyone else =P 


I think


LizardKing said:


> "Faster, faster, yeah right there, that's good."


 
Lol, kinky but o-o


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't encourage him.
> 
> So, do Dragonfagons like those snake-centaur creatures? Nagi or something.



I'd hit it


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'd hit it


 That answers our question... What are snake-centaur creatures? You mean nagas?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> That answers our question... What are snake-centaur creatures? You mean nagas?



Anything with scales is probably good.

Except if it has massive tits. Ugh.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Anything with scales is probably good.
> 
> Except if it has massive tits. Ugh.


 I like titties, maybe not hyper, but I like titties.

Same with me for scales.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hmmm



Thanks for this.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Thanks for this.



Your welcome. I just came in and herd something about massive tits if im correct.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Your welcome. I just came in and heard something about massive tits if I'm correct.



You did.

Let's hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You did.
> 
> Let's hear your thoughts on the matter.



Fine i can play along. 
Tits are great but those overly Huge ones i dont care for. There ya go.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Fine i can play along.
> Tits are great but those overly Huge ones i dont care for. There ya go.



Ugh.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Ugh.



Not a very informational response but ok.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Not a very informational response but ok.



That is the sound of my disgust.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> That is the sound of my disgust.



So you dont like boobs?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> So you dont like boobs?



captainobvious.jpg


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> captainobvious.jpg



Well then what does o king of lizard prefer then? Hmm.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Well then what does o king of lizard prefer then? Hmm.



How about you click that little paw icon on the left and go see for yourself

It'll save me some typing


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> How about you click that little paw icon on the left and go see for yourself
> 
> It'll save me some typing



I see. I can relate to that as well. So you leave it at that. 
Comment if you must.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Did I mention dragons are fucking sexy?


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did I mention dragons are fucking sexy?



Dont believe you did.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did I mention dragons are fucking sexy?


They are not sexy. However the epic lewtz they drop are sexy.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Dont believe you did.



Okay

Well

Dragons are really sexy


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I like titties, maybe not hyper, but I like titties.
> 
> Same with me for scales.


[Jerry springer clone stage]
[Generic host]
And you are...
not a pure scalie!
[audience roars]


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Okay
> 
> Well
> 
> Dragons are really sexy



Heh what else is new. Your not the only one who thinks so and those who have a problem with it can baw to someone else for all i care.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did I mention dragons are fucking sexy?



Damn right!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did I mention dragons are fucking sexy?


Hell yeah.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

High fives all round

Hi ADF!


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Damn right!



You sir just moved up to Draconian warrior rank.
Achievement unlocked.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> You sir just moved up to Draconian warrior rank.
> Achievement unlocked.


 What about me :<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> You sir just moved up to Draconian warrior rank.
> Achievement unlocked.


 hooray for acheivements!  ...wait. what game are we playing?


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What about me :<



How could i forget the Supreme Drakken Soilder.
Achievement unlocked.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hooray for acheivements!  ...wait. what game are we playing?



Postcount Warrior 3000


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Hi ADF!


Wait, where is ADF?
You're confuzzling me.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Postcount Warrior 3000



What Commander LK said.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Postcount Warrior 3000


 oh sweet!  i wanna play!    i hear the multiplayer sucks though!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh sweet!  i wanna play!    i hear the multiplayer sucks though!


Not as bad as single player. XD


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> Wait, where is ADF?
> You're confuzzling me.



He was lurking earlier.



Usarise said:


> oh sweet!  i wanna play!    i hear the multiplayer sucks though!



Nah the multiplayer is pretty good, but don't bother with single player, it's terribly dull.


Edit: Fuck, ninja'd :[


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh sweet!  i wanna play! i hear the multiplayer sucks though!


 Not as much as your... Ahhhh... I shouldn't say it.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not as much as your... Ahhhh... I shouldn't say it.



Tell us!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not as much as your... Ahhhh... I shouldn't say it.


XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Tell us!


 Use your imagination >.>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Not as much as your... Ahhhh... I shouldn't say it.


were you going to say YOUR mother?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> were you going to say *my YOUR mother*?


Wat?


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Use your imagination >.>



Hmmm....OH!...Ewww lol.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat?


 -_-


quayza said:


> Hmmm....OH!...Ewww lol.


-_- .... get yo mind outta da gutter!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> were you going to say my YOUR mother?


I don't know about your my your mother but my my your mother is better than your my your mother!


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_-
> 
> -_- .... get yo mind outta da gutter!



Moves out of your dark hole.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> I don't know about your my your mother but my my your mother is better than your my your mother!


 y u gotta be rippin on mah grammer? -_-.... ill go change it....


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> y u gotta be rippin on mah grammer? -_-.... ill go change it....


I *HAD* to do it.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Wait, wut? The grammar usage is confusing


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Wait, wut? The grammar usage is confusing


Do you have a 'my your mother' too?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Moves out of *your* dark hole.


buy i like my dark hole.... 



Liam said:


> I *HAD* to do it.


 you HAD to do nothing! your title says so!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you HAD to do nothing! your title says so!


The title gave me the ability!   With my lax view of grammar, I could use 'my your' as an adjective and make a 'grammatically correct' sentence!

Also the end result made me laugh for a good long while.  It still makes me smile.  I simply HAD to do it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> The title gave me the ability! With my lax view of grammar, I could use 'my your' as an adjective and make a 'grammatically correct' sentence!
> 
> Also the end result made me laugh for a good long while. It still makes me smile. I simply HAD to do it.


 i WANT to call you a grammer nazi but it wouldnt be correct.... -_-

and STOP LAUGHING! >:V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> grammer



>:[


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Masters of Derailinization. Puts that in your dictionary.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Masters of Derailinization. Puts that in your dictionary.


 why is i in da dictionary?


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why is i in da dictionary?



Because thats was the school system wants.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> Because thats was the *government* system wants.


 fix'd.
I KNOW! THEYRE OUT TO GET ME MAN!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

WHOOOA-A-HOOA. YOUR SEX IS ON FIIIRE.


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i WANT to call *you a grammer nazi* but it wouldnt be correct.... -_-





Usarise said:


> *buy i like my dark hole.... *





Usarise said:


> were you going to say *my YOUR* mother?



And youuuuuuuu're out!


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd.
> I KNOW! THEYRE OUT TO GET ME MAN!



They want everyone. 

*Knock on door*
"Open up! Government business. We know your in there!"


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> And youuuuuuuu're out!


 aaaannnddd... HES SAFE!  
Usarise 1
Liam 0


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

i like Usarise's dark hole too. he lets me touch it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like Usarise's dark hole too. he lets me touch it.


 harley is lucky.... he has TWO dark holes...


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> aaaannnddd... HES SAFE!
> Usarise 1
> Liam 0


[Audience Boo's at umpire]
[Audience storms field and attacks umpire]
It's 40,000 against one.  Now what?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> harley is lucky.... he has TWO dark holes...



that you can touch whenever you want <3


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> harley is lucky.... he has TWO dark holes...


Wants, unless you count the mouth.


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Talkin bout holes now.

Intresting.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> [Audience Boo's at umpire]
> [Audience storms field and attacks umpire]
> It's 40,000 against one. Now what?


bring it on! *cocks shotgun*



HarleyParanoia said:


> that you can touch whenever you want <3


good to know ^^ now where scotty when ya need him?



Liam said:


> Wants, unless you count the mouth.


 oh then i guess that makes 3......


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Liam





Usarise said:


> Liam





Usarise said:


> Liam



...

It...Is...
BORIS!!
I would greatly appreciate if this seemingly arbitrary rule confuse newbies and be followed.  Thank you.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> ...
> 
> I would greatly appreciate if this seemingly arbitrary rule confuse newbies and be followed. Thank you.


so im supposed to call u Boris?  why?
and what rule? 

oh and 
BORIS THE SPIDER!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so im supposed to call u Boris?  why?


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/borissjodin/


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

A Russian!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> A Russian!


No!

http://www.gstatic.com/translate/sound_player.swf
Ð‘Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÑÑ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> No!
> 
> 
> Ð‘Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÑÑ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹


COMMUNIST!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> COMMUNIST!


Jag Ã¤r inte!
EDIT
Or is it Jag inte Ã¤r!

Where are the Swedes when I need them?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Swedish, Communism, Socialism, same thing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

the swedes be in sweden!
dumb commie is dumb XD


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Looktotheleftplz said:
			
		

> Location:  Neither in Canada, Sweden, Russia, nor Zimbabwe


>:[


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> >:[


 He must be in Soviet Union!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> He must be in Soviet Union!


 In soviet russia computer types on you!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't a(n) **************************an learn Swedish, English, and Russian in peace without being accused of being a godless commie by basement dwellers?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> Can't a(n) **************************an learn Swedish, English, and Russian in peace without being accused of being a godless commie by basement dwellers?


 fine.  your socialist! 
and im in the attic at the moment thank you very much!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine.  your socialist!
> and im in the attic at the moment thank you very much!


Do you get the entirety of the attic, or is it finished and apportioned off into a few rooms?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> Do you get the entirety of the attic, or is it finished and apportioned off into a few rooms?


 its not exactly MINE.... its like the nerdy living room.... its got a couple computers, a HUGE TV, a couch, a bunch of consoles, and its fully furnised and had different color lighting for parties  
and yeah its all one room!


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its not exactly MINE.... its like the nerdy living room.... its got a couple computers, a HUGE TV, a couch, a bunch of consoles, and its fully furnised and had different color lighting for parties
> and yeah its all one room!


I had an apartment at school for 3 students, but then both my roommates moved out leaving me here, alone...  
The damage charges will be overwhelming at the end of the year to say the least.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> I had an apartment at school for 3 students, but then both my roommates moved out leaving me here, alone...
> The damage charges will be overwhelming at the end of the year to say the least.


nice!  it must be cool having all that space then!
and why would the charges be high? you break a lot of stuff?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 14, 2010)

Asperger's syndrome.

The fandom has clearly ruined me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Asperger's syndrome.
> 
> The fandom has clearly ruined me.


 Not everyone here is a social dork.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Everyone here is a social dork.



Fix'd that one for ya.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fix'd that one for ya.


 You may be, but I am not.


----------



## Sneak (Mar 14, 2010)

Shenron, because I love the Dragonball series.

Dragon dragon, rock the dragon.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You may be, but I am not.



Ooh, the old "I know you are but what am I" trick. Classic.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ooh, the old "I know you are but what am I" trick. Classic.


 I added a twist to it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I added a twist to it.



Ooooooh.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ooooooh.


 Yeah, so suck on my big scalie dick D:<


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

I go to sleep and found out my 6 bucks are gone >[ now which one of you gold hording dragons took it


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I go to sleep and found out my 6 bucks are gone >[ now which one of you gold hording dragons took it


 
<.<



>.> 



It was THAT hooker!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I go to sleep and found out my 6 bucks are gone >[ now which one of you gold hording dragons took it



Sorry, my bad, my ATM card wasn't working today.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You may be, but I am not.



Said the purple motherfucking dragon.

But what do I know?

Maybe you're just a really, really cool dude.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> <.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harley isnt a hooker, they be free


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, so suck on my big scalie dick D:<



That one went way over your head, didn't it buddy.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Said the purple motherfucking dragon.
> 
> But what do I know?
> 
> Maybe you're just a really, really cool dude.


 
Maybe, that's a drawing of my fursona and not me? :3



Crysix Corps said:


> Harley isnt a hooker, they be free


 
Free, but pricey in a different manner.


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nice!  it must be cool having all that space then!
> and why would the charges be high? you break a lot of stuff?


*cough**afterrum*"I hate paying of student loans!" *hulksmashchair*



Exunod said:


> Asperger's syndrome.
> The fandom has clearly ruined me.


Fck you, I'm a douchebag.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

We had somone at work with Asperger syndrome, However no boy told us what it was so when we told him that we planned to "take you round behind the compressor shed and make you squeal like a piggy", turns out he believes everything that is said to him and told our HR department, they laughed aswell as us


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 15, 2010)

Mandatory:
-Scaled critter with wings or without (wurm/wyrm)
-Vore or implied vorist
-Fire breath

Optional:
-Arrogance
-Unwarranted self-importance
-Hoarders
-Feral
-Good in bed
-Elemental breath


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragons suck. Their only purpose is to drop loot.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dragons suck. Their only purpose is to drop loot.



If by drop you mean "give", and if an orgasm counts as loot, then yes :3c


----------



## Xshade (Mar 15, 2010)

Fire of multiple colours... villagers screaming, buildings being destroyed, a flying sillouette against the moon.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> If by drop you mean "give", and if an orgasm counts as loot, then yes :3c


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 That's what they all say.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's what they all say.


Because it's true.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's true.


 Thank you, captain obvious.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, dragons are good for slaying and proving you have three balls.


----------

